# Pensioni a 70 anni



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

*Boeri: "I 35enni precari da anziani rischiano povertà. Molti dovranno lavorare fino a 75 anni”*

Che botta di culo noi più anziani rispetto a quelli nati nel 1980. 
Io per esempio dovrò arrivare solo fino a 69 anni e 7 mesi.
Salvo ulteriori modifiche. 
(e sono già 12 anni in più rispetto a quando ho iniziato a lavorare).


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

io ho 32 anni, ho iniziato a lavorare a 25, e secondo loro dovrei lavorare fino a 78 anni tipo?


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

Più che altro, dopo i 50 quando le possibilità di cambiare lavoro o azienda sono ridotte al minimo devi sperare che la tua ditta sia florida per altri 20 anni. 
Altrimenti sei finito. 
Ed eviterei di accennare solo al discorso "salute", ovvero di quanti maggiori rischi ci sono di ammalarsi dopo i 50.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

ora non ho molto tempo, ma la mia idea è ispirata a quanto succede in UK:


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...-ritirare-tutti-i-contributi-versati/1568765/

poi ce provo ad argomentare, ma oggi sto preso parecchio.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

Volentieri. Anch'io ritirerei tutti i contributi versati.
Mi trasferisco in Thailandia e vivo alla grande per tutta la vita.
Per dire.
Non sarà così temo.
Ho la sensazione che sia difficile oggi crearsi l'occasione anche di una rendita fissa integrativa per quando si diventerà vecchi.
Penso all'affitto di un appartamento, per esempio.
500 o 660 euro mensili che potrebbero integrare un reddito di pensione basso.
Ma oggi non hai alcuna garanzia che ti paghino l'affitto (parlo per esperienza) e una causa per morosità costa ed è lunga da sostenere.
Un'assicurazione integrativa... ho notato che i rendimenti sono comunque bassi.
Sta passando quasi il concetto che le pensioni siano una specie di privilegio, o quasi un onere per la società.
Noi ora abbiamo tanti giovani che faticano a entrare nel mondo del lavoro, e tanti 50enni che dovranno lavorare per altri 20 anni minimo ancora.
Io ritengo che un ventenne se ha un reddito sia molto più disponibile a comprare casa, auto, beni di consumo rispetto a un 60enne. Un trentenne facendo figli consuma anche di più.
Ora noi stiamo togliendo reddito ai giovani obbligando gli anziani a restare ai loro posti.
Non so se questo possa risultare efficace in un'ottica di rilancio dell'economia.
Ma io sto facendo i conti della serva, non la Bocconi.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

Sai cosa accadrà?
Che dopo aver fatto 30 anni di mutuo per la casa, giunti a una certa età la (s)venderemo a istituti assicurativi che ci corrisponderanno una rendita mensile corrispondente.
Con buona pace dei nostri figli che si dovranno arrangiare ripartendo da zero.
In capo a 2 generazioni la classe media è cancellata per tutti.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho *32* anni, ho iniziato a lavorare a 25, e secondo loro dovrei lavorare fino a 78 anni tipo?


Aggiungo un'altra cosa... sei una delle poche della tua età a preoccuparti, almeno tra le persone con cui sono in contatto.
La maggior parte delle persone all'argomento alza le spallucce e commenta con "Tanto la pensione non l'avremo mai", con suprema indifferenza e fatalità, come se la cosa riguardasse qualcun altro.
"Quando sarà il momento vedrai che le cose cambieranno", è l'altro commento che sento più spesso, ma questo non ha un target di riferimento ben preciso, viene anche da persone che la pensione già la percepiscono.
Parlare di pensioni è fuori moda.
Ci si deve quasi vergognare di pretendere una pensione o di pensare "da vecchi".
Ma gli anni passano comunque.
A me non sembra strano avere dei progetti anche per il futuro.


----------



## Ross (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa... sei una delle poche della tua età a preoccuparti, almeno tra le persone con cui sono in contatto.
> La maggior parte delle persone all'argomento alza le spallucce e commenta con "Tanto la pensione non l'avremo mai", con suprema indifferenza e fatalità, come se la cosa riguardasse qualcun altro.
> "Quando sarà il momento vedrai che le cose cambieranno", è l'altro commento che sento più spesso, ma questo non ha un target di riferimento ben preciso, viene anche da persone che la pensione già la percepiscono.
> Parlare di pensioni è fuori moda.
> ...


Sai danny, una delle cose che spesso dico è di iniziare a pagare una pensione integrativa. Proprio perchè (spallucce comprese), quando arriverà il mio turno non credo ci sarà molto da ricevere.
Ma non lo faccio, anzi. Ultimamente ho rinunciato persino all'assicurazione sulla salute convenzionata con il mio ordine...

Alla nostra età i soldi che non bastano mai sono quelli per 'costruire': comprare casa, macchina nuova, passeggino...il futuro lontano appare talmente distante e incerto da non rappresentare una circostanza di cui occuparsi oggi. 

Almeno è la mia percezione.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Aggiungo un'altra cosa... sei una delle poche della tua età a preoccuparti, almeno tra le persone con cui sono in contatto.
> La maggior parte delle persone all'argomento alza le spallucce e commenta con "Tanto la pensione non l'avremo mai", con suprema indifferenza e fatalità, come se la cosa riguardasse qualcun altro.
> "Quando sarà il momento vedrai che le cose cambieranno", è l'altro commento che sento più spesso, ma questo non ha un target di riferimento ben preciso, viene anche da persone che la pensione già la percepiscono.
> Parlare di pensioni è fuori moda.
> ...


nemmeno a me. 

vero è che sono precaria da 8 anni per cui dovrei esser abituata a stare nell'incertezza... penso che le risposte che senti in giro (e che sento anche io) siano di grande rassegnazione.


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> nemmeno a me.
> 
> vero è che sono precaria da 8 anni per cui dovrei esser abituata a stare nell'incertezza... penso che le risposte che senti in giro (e che sento anche io) siano di *grande rassegnazione*.



Sì.
Ma solo su questo argomento.
Ho visto molta più energia per esempio tra i giovani per raccogliere firme per proibire i circhi nelle città.
O molte più proteste contro le scie chimiche. O l'alimentazione carnivora.
L'argomento pensioni lascia quasi indifferenti.
Eppure anch'io da giovane ho passato il mio periodo di precarietà. 
Quando sono approdato al mio primo posto a tempo indeterminato ero felice (come tutti) perché avevo anche i contributi pagati. 
Per la nostra generazione non era così assurdo ragionare anche in termini di anni di lavoro finalizzati alla pensione.
Ricordo che ai primi contratti COCOCO proposti si discuteva proprio sull'opportunità di non avere la parte contributiva versata all'INPS.
E' anche vero che i primi Cococo erano allettanti perché davano una rendita in busta superiore.
Altri tempi.
Si fa per dire.
20 anni fa o poco più.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma solo su questo argomento.
> Ho visto molta più energia per esempio tra i giovani per raccogliere firme per proibire i circhi nelle città.
> O molte più proteste contro le scie chimiche. O l'alimentazione carnivora.
> ...


capisco il tuo discorso, per me e ad esempio il mio compagno non è assurdo per nulla pensare a 32 io e 35 lui alla pensione... io vedo grande rassegnazione intorno a me per tutto quel che riguarda lavoro/precariato/pensioni... come se anche informarsi fosse squisitamente inutile.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Volentieri. Anch'io ritirerei tutti i contributi versati.
> Mi trasferisco in Thailandia e vivo alla grande per tutta la vita.
> Per dire.
> Non sarà così temo.
> ...


C'e' rassegnazione. 
C'e' il pensiero di non poter pretendere dopo gli scandali delle baby pensioni e delle pensioni d'oro. 
C'e' che non e' vero che non se ne parla. Se ne parla e non cambia niente. 
A pochi vitalizi e privilegi, agli altri sempre meno. 
E mi vien da pensare che forse il paese non sia cosi' alla frutta, perche' non mi sconvolgerei se qualcuno insorgesse stufo di essere preso per il culo da qualsiasi schieramento. Ma non succede.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' rassegnazione.
> C'e' il pensiero di non poter pretendere dopo gli scandali delle baby pensioni e delle pensioni d'oro.
> C'e' che non e' vero che non se ne parla. Se ne parla e non cambia niente.
> A pochi vitalizi e privilegi, agli altri sempre meno.
> E mi vien da pensare che forse il paese non sia cosi' alla frutta, perche' non mi sconvolgerei se qualcuno insorgesse stufo di essere preso per il culo da qualsiasi schieramento. Ma non succede.


quoto alla grande.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2016)

Infatti. 
E anche le pensioni della classe politica saranno per quelli over 75?

E' vero. ...non si è ancora alla frutta,  se si lascia correre una roba del genere


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho 32 anni, ho iniziato a lavorare a 25, e secondo loro dovrei lavorare fino a 78 anni tipo?


io a 16, 12 anni fa quasi 13

vad a fare la stella marina da qualche parte a 70 anni, vedrai tu...
dimmi amore, chi cazzo e' ilnikko?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> io a 16, 12 anni fa quasi 13
> 
> vad a fare la stella marina da qualche parte a 70 anni, vedrai tu...
> dimmi amore, chi cazzo e' ilnikko?


io ho sempre desiderato ritirarmi su al paesello per la pensione, prendere almeno 3 gatti, un cane, un pony, qualche gallina, una capretta e fare nostra signora della fattoria  ma me sa che il mio progetto va a farsi benedire...

I don't know my love, mi ha dato un verde tipo poco fa ma non so chi sia...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho sempre desiderato ritirarmi su al paesello per la pensione, prendere almeno 3 gatti, un cane, un pony, qualche gallina, una capretta e fare nostra signora della fattoria  ma me sa che il mio progetto va a farsi benedire...
> 
> I don't know my love, mi ha dato un verde tipo poco fa ma non so chi sia...


a me un rosso...credevo fosse uno nuovo comparso nel mio periodo di assenza


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me un rosso...credevo fosse uno nuovo comparso nel mio periodo di assenza



un rosso? a te? ma indove e perchè? no io non lo conosco...


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a me un rosso...credevo fosse uno nuovo comparso nel *mio periodo di assenza*


a proposito, non risparire please :inlove:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E anche le pensioni della classe politica saranno per quelli over 75?
> 
> E' vero. ...non si è ancora alla frutta,  se si lascia correre una roba del genere


figuriamoci. 

io ogni tanto ho un grande moto di ribellione interiore. poi ragiono, e penso concretamente e.....mi dico...che faccio?  cioè concretamente..che si fa?


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> io a 16, 12 anni fa quasi 13
> 
> vad a fare la stella marina da qualche parte a 70 anni, vedrai tu...
> dimmi amore, *chi cazzo e' ilnikko?*


Sarà sicuramente mio marito...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> un rosso? a te? ma indove e perchè? no io non lo conosco...





banshee ha detto:


> a proposito, non risparire please :inlove:



oh no non voglio risparire  :inlove: 
si mi diede un rosso al mio " sei noioso quando lanci frecciatine" ad oscuro..
non che mi freghi, ma sarei stata felice di conoscere un nuovo...
magari e' il marito di oro


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarà sicuramente mio marito...


se non lo conosci manco tu...sara' il marito di oro?


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> se non lo conosci manco tu...sara' il marito di oro?


Ma a me sembra un nick vecchio...
Più che altro dicevo che è mio marito perchè nikko-nicka...


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/economia/pensioni-scende-lassegno-nel-primo-trimestre-1249387.html


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra un nick vecchio...
> Più che altro dicevo che è mio marito perchè nikko-nicka...


per quello dicevo, siccome potrebb essere tuo marito, se manco tu lo conosci allora forse...
perpli ci dici nulla sull argomento?


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sai danny, una delle cose che spesso dico è di iniziare a pagare una pensione integrativa. Proprio perchè (spallucce comprese), quando arriverà il mio turno non credo ci sarà molto da ricevere.
> Ma non lo faccio, anzi. Ultimamente ho rinunciato persino all'assicurazione sulla salute convenzionata con il mio ordine...
> 
> Alla nostra età i soldi che non bastano mai sono quelli per 'costruire': comprare casa, macchina nuova, passeggino...il futuro lontano appare talmente distante e incerto da non rappresentare una circostanza di cui occuparsi oggi.
> ...


Certo che è così. Ma anche per noi all'epocai soldi servivano per costruire. Mutui e rate li abbiamo fatti anche noi. Mia moglie si è fatta 8 anni da precaria. Quello che dico è che non comprendo la rassegnazione di oggi si fronte all'argomento. La pensione è un diritto, non un privilegio o un di più.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> per quello dicevo, siccome potrebb essere tuo marito, se manco tu lo conosci allora forse...
> perpli ci dici nulla sull argomento?


non è il marito di oroblu.

è un vecchio utente, si vede che ha voluto fare un saluto alla sua maniera.

http://www.tradimento.net/members/4875-ilnikko


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Certo che è così. Ma anche per noi all'epocai soldi servivano per costruire. Mutui e rate li abbiamo fatti anche noi. Mia moglie si è fatta 8 anni da precaria. Quello che dico è che non comprendo la rassegnazione di oggi si fronte all'argomento. La pensione è un diritto, non un privilegio o un di più.


io mi incavolo. cerco di informarmi. sto leggendo su internet, chiedo qui, chiedo a casa, a chi ne sa di più. chiedo anche al rappresentante sindacale della Megaditta che ho votato... ma di pratico che posso fare? nel senso. qui non possiamo cessare di versare i contributi perchè i nostri contributi servono per pagare le pensioni di chi ci sta ora. allora che si fa? si vota qualcun altro alle elezioni..ma si pensava avrebbero messo mano allo scempio della Fornero eppure no...


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

Scusa Danny ma ormai mica abbiamo più diritti sul lavoro. La porcata del tempo indeterminato a tutela crescente? Art. 18?io ho la cassa previdenziale privata e anche se non fatturo per un anno devo versare il minimo ovvero 3000euro di contributi sul niente. Se vuoi possiamo parlare anche del trattamento economico sulla maternità. Siamo criceti nella ruota ormai.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è il marito di oroblu.
> 
> è un vecchio utente, si vede che ha voluto fare un saluto alla sua maniera.
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/members/4875-ilnikko



grazie


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma ormai mica abbiamo più diritti sul lavoro. La porcata del tempo indeterminato a tutela crescente? Art. 18?io ho la cassa previdenziale privata e anche se non fatturo per un anno devo versare il minimo ovvero 3000euro di contributi sul niente. Se vuoi possiamo parlare anche del trattamento economico sulla maternità. Siamo criceti nella ruota ormai.


Betty, quella cassa previdenziale l'ho odiata con il cuore.  Sono strozzini legalizzati. 
Una notte mi sono svegliata di colpo per l'ansia di non aver pagato qualcosa.  Ho sognato una mora che cresceva a vista d'occhio. Appena hanno aperto l'ufficio di Mattina,  
Ho telefonato facendo una chiamata internazionale e accertarmi che mi ero cancellata. 

Ecco....I miei contributi versati li' sono persi,  ad esempio. 
A volte ho la sensazione che tanti contributi versati con diversi contratti siano dissipati in giro.  E' frustrante.


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Betty, quella cassa previdenziale l'ho odiata con il cuore.  Sono strozzini legalizzati.
> Una notte mi sono svegliata di colpo per l'ansia di non aver pagato qualcosa.  Ho sognato una mora che cresceva a vista d'occhio. Appena hanno aperto l'ufficio di Mattina,
> Ho telefonato facendo una chiamata internazionale e accertarmi che mi ero cancellata.
> 
> ...


Pensa che anche io voglio cancellarmi e sti stronzi per farti migrare i contributi ti chiedo uno sproposito che ti conviene rinunciare. Sono mafiosi. Idem gli ordini


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Pensa che anche io voglio cancellarmi e sti stronzi per farti migrare i contributi ti chiedo uno sproposito che ti conviene rinunciare. Sono mafiosi. Idem gli ordini


Lo so bene. 
A me hanno combinato una porcata. ...
Mi hanno spedito una mora che neanche il peggiore strozzino....per aver ignorato una integrazione di pagamento che dicevano di avermi spedito mesi prima. 
La lettera non è mai arrivata.  Ecco perchè "ignorata".
Era roba da causa legale ma alla fine ho pagato e chiuso con loro.  
Penso ci giochino molto su queste cose. ....una cifra alta ma non troppo,,modo tale da scoraggiare azioni legali. 

Sono mafiosi, per davvero. 

Se le maledizioni tirate funzionassero, dovrebbero prendere fuoco per autocombustione


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> oh no non voglio risparire  :inlove:
> si mi diede un rosso al mio " sei noioso quando lanci frecciatine" ad oscuro..
> non che mi freghi, ma sarei stata felice di conoscere un nuovo...
> magari e' il marito di oro


Sara' il marito di Oscuro. 
Ma si usa dare i rossi per queste cavolate qui?
Vorrei capire il metro perche' di rossi non ne ho mai dati ne' ricevuti. 
Fui tentata solo la volta che Tebe posto' un pene squartato che aveva fatto un passaggio nell'aspirapolvere.


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sara' il marito di Oscuro.
> Ma si usa dare i rossi per queste cavolate qui?
> Vorrei capire il metro perche' di rossi non ne ho mai dati ne' ricevuti.
> Fui tentata solo la volta che Tebe posto' un pene squartato che aveva fatto un passaggio nell'aspirapolvere.


A me ha dato un verde. Boh


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lo so bene.
> A me hanno combinato una porcata. ...
> Mi hanno spedito una mora che neanche il peggiore strozzino....per aver ignorato una integrazione di pagamento che dicevano di avermi spedito mesi prima.
> La lettera non è mai arrivata.  Ecco perchè "ignorata".
> ...


Ale ma il tuo futuro ormai è a Londra?


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ale ma il tuo futuro ormai è a Londra?


No....
Non ho alternative al momento,  peró se penso a un futuro duraturo a londra,  mi viene l'angoscia. 
E' da un bel po' che mi sento in un limbo. 
Qui non.voglio restare ma non me la sento neanche di tornare in italia. ...non è facile. ...


----------



## Horny (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Volentieri. Anch'io ritirerei tutti i contributi versati.
> Mi trasferisco in Thailandia e vivo alla grande per tutta la vita.
> Per dire.
> Non sarà così temo.
> ...


il nostro mercato del lavoro è inefficiente ed iniquo, 
gestito così non potrà MAI rilanciare l'economia.
e comunque il tuo ragionamento, dal punto di vista economico,
è correttissimo. una società giovane ha un coefficiente
moltiplicatore dei consumi molto più elevato di una vecchia.


----------



## Horny (21 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sai cosa accadrà?
> Che dopo aver fatto 30 anni di mutuo per la casa, giunti a una certa età la (s)venderemo a istituti assicurativi che ci corrisponderanno una rendita mensile corrispondente.
> Con buona pace dei nostri figli che si dovranno arrangiare ripartendo da zero.
> In capo a 2 generazioni la classe media è cancellata per tutti.


il nuovo ceto medio saranno i figli degli stranieri, con buona pace di salvini


----------



## Horny (21 Aprile 2016)

comunque il problema è serissimo.
Io mi sono laureata nel 1994 e già c'era crisi.
quindi ci sono oramai miei coetanei quarantacinquenni che hanno magari 
10 anni di contributi, soprattutto donne, contratti a termine,
 rimaste a casa in coincidenza di una maternità.
non è pensabile lavorino altri 30 anni nelle stesse aziende.
la mia paura è che si finisca espulsi dal mercato del lavoro ben prima.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me ha dato un verde. Boh


Anche a me!!! Sui porno jappi!!!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> comunque il problema è serissimo.
> Io mi sono laureata nel 1994 e già c'era crisi.
> quindi ci sono oramai miei coetanei quarantacinquenni che hanno magari
> 10 anni di contributi, soprattutto donne, contratti a termine,
> ...


Che poi la cosa assurda è che diverse volte ho sentito dire che un 40 enne è troppo vecchio  (????!!!???) Per trovare un altro lavoro e quindi devi sperare che la compagnia ti tenga fino all'età pensione  (...)


A me sembra cosi' assurdo!  Mi confermate quanto ho sentito dire?


----------



## Horny (21 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Che poi la cosa assurda è che diverse volte ho sentito dire che un 40 enne è troppo vecchio  (????!!!???) Per trovare un altro lavoro e quindi devi sperare che la compagnia ti tenga fino all'età pensione  (...)
> 
> 
> A me sembra cosi' assurdo!  Mi confermate quanto ho sentito dire?


si, te lo confermo.
nel senso che a quarant'anni, se non sei
dirigente di qualche grossa azienda, al massimo ti prendono come segretaria part time.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> si, te lo confermo.
> nel senso che a quarant'anni, se non sei
> dirigente di qualche grossa azienda, al massimo ti prendono come segretaria part time.


Pazzesco. 
E appare irrealistico costringwre a lavorare fino ai 75 anni! 
E' che sono cose per il futuro per pensionati del futuro. ....e quindi forse è per questo che non ci si rivolta contro. 
Forise,  se ai 65 enni di oggi dici loro "devi aspettare altri 10 anni prima di lasciare il lavoro. ...forse qualcosa succede. ..


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

al momento l'unico motivo che induce le persone a non reagire è che ai lavoratori dipendenti non hanno tolto il sostituto d'imposta.

credo che basterebbe levarlo anche solo per 1 anno per far capire cosa significa doversi pagare i contributi di tasca propria.

detto questo, provo ad organizzare adesso una sintesi di quella che sarebbe la mia idea, ovviamente mutuata dalla situazione inglese.


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento l'unico motivo che induce le persone a non reagire è che ai lavoratori dipendenti non hanno tolto il sostituto d'imposta.
> 
> credo che basterebbe levarlo anche solo per 1 anno per far capire cosa significa doversi pagare i contributi di tasca propria.
> 
> detto questo, provo ad organizzare adesso una sintesi di quella che sarebbe la mia idea, ovviamente mutuata dalla situazione inglese.


Attendo fiduciosa


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

allora premessa generale, molto cruda ed impopolare.

la pensione non è un diritto.  o se lo è molto relativo, tant'è che come vedete l'età pensionabile è quanto di più opinabile ci sia.    quindi per favore evitatemi di leggere rivendicazioni alla pensione come se fosse una lesione dei principi della Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza del 4 Luglio.

il problema pensionistico non è solo italiano.  è europeo.   perchè molto banalmente, nei decenni scorsi si è promesso e concesso molto più di quanto fosse sostenibile a lungo termine.

di tutte le varie proposte (tra cui segnalerei il delirio tutto tedesco di mandare le persone in pensione a 76 anni a partire dal 2030 oppure di imbarcare almeno 500mila clandestini all'anno che "finanzino" l'Hartz IV, Parigi e Bruxelles evidentemente non hanno insegnato un belino)  quella che mi pare più sensata è quella che ho postato qui del governo Cameron.

in pratica si tratta di arrivare ai 55 (anche se io farei a 60) anni e dire alle persone se intendono proseguire a versare i contributi fino all'età pensionabile, oppure se intendono riscattare tutto quanto versato,arricchito da un interesse legale del 2%, rinunciare alla pensione e quindi doversela cavare da soli.

ovviamente la prima contestazione che viene fatta a quest'idea è che le persone potrebbero sputtanarsi tutto e trovarsi a 70-75 anni in condizioni di indigenza.  ciò può essere vero, ma basta osservare i bar e le macchinette del video poker per capire che ci sono persone che non possono essere salvate.

ed in ogni caso, per un pasto caldo ed un letto ci sono ONLUS di tutti i tipi,colori e generi.

la seconda contestazione è che i contributi servono a pagare le pensioni di chi è adesso in pensione.   io vorrei tanto capire chi ha fatto credere alla gente una cazzata simile.
non credo che serva un MBA per capire che coi contributi attuali NON si possono pagare le pensioni di chi è andato in quiescenza col metodo retributivo.   voglio dire è banale aritmetica.

senza scendere in troppi tecnicismi, il sistema previdenziale italiano ha 3 grosse criticità che lo stanno portando a collassare:

1-i contributi dei dipendenti pubblici, che, essendo un artificio contabile, con la contrazione dovuta allo stato di quasi stagflazione in cui siamo, non reggono più.

2-l'avere a carico del sistema previdenziale gente che è andata in pensione anche prima dei 40 anni, che oggi sta tra i 60 ed i 70, che ne camperà almeno altri 20 e che ovviamente per anagrafe diverrano sempre più dipendenti dal sistema sanitario.

3-un sistema che vincola alla contribuzione INPS,ma che almeno per le partite IVA,i liberi professionisti e lapiccola media impresa è solo un costo, ma da cui non ci si può sottrare pena il terrorismo fiscale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate.


ora, dato che non possiamo diventare tutti imprenditori e che so benissimo che allo stato sociale non si vuole rinunciare, sviluppare il progetto inglese è l'unica soluzione.

occorre studiare gli elementi di difficoltà per superarli.

a mio parere l'elemento di maggiore dubbio non è il fatto che la gente coi soldi in mano si darebbe alla pazza gioia.

è valutare se questa opzione sia estendibile a tutte le categorie o se sia possibile solo per commercianti e professionisti.
e fissare unìetà generale per accedere a questa opzione-


da qui vorrei far partire la discussione con voi.


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora premessa generale, molto cruda ed impopolare.
> 
> la pensione non è un diritto.  o se lo è molto relativo, tant'è che come vedete l'età pensionabile è quanto di più opinabile ci sia.    quindi per favore evitatemi di leggere rivendicazioni alla pensione come se fosse una lesione dei principi della Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza del 4 Luglio.
> 
> ...


Il 2%mi pare pochino. 100€ del 2016 non valgono 102€ nel 2050.
Poi il rischio che la gente sbrachi con il gruzzoletto lo vedo molto reale.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2016)

promettere dei rendimenti alti sarebbe altrettanto fasullo che far credere alle persone che avranno la pensione come i propri genitori e nonni.

lo so che c'è il rischio che tanti si sputtanino tutto, ma chi ha familiarità con i tribunali sa benissimo quali danni faccia lo stesso la ludopatia.

ma non è che possiamo illuderci che questo sistema duri.    quindi o ci mettiamo in testa di crescere in responsabilità individuale o tanto da qui a non tantissimo tempo saremo tutti senza pensione lo stesso.


PS: il 2% sarebbe il rendimento annuo, mica il totale.


----------



## bettypage (21 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> promettere dei rendimenti alti sarebbe altrettanto fasullo che far credere alle persone che avranno la pensione come i propri genitori e nonni.
> 
> lo so che c'è il rischio che tanti si sputtanino tutto, ma chi ha familiarità con i tribunali sa benissimo quali danni faccia lo stesso la ludopatia.
> 
> ...


Quindi che merda! Ma scusa a parte che a 60 anni le aziende non ti vogliono neanche più perchè improduttivo ma poi che razza  di vita sarebbe?Mettici poi il problema del saldo nascite negativo ma che roba triste ci si prospetta? 
A sto punto facciamo delle grandi comuni di vecchi e lo stato si tiene le misere pensioni


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Quindi che merda! Ma scusa a parte che a 60 anni le aziende non ti vogliono neanche più perchè improduttivo ma poi che razza  di vita sarebbe?Mettici poi il problema del saldo nascite negativo ma che roba triste ci si prospetta?
> A sto punto facciamo delle grandi comuni di vecchi e lo stato si tiene le misere pensioni


infatti l'idea è di lasciare che persone che per anagrafe non sono più competitive (io a 60 anni avrò 35 anni di contributi versati e 41 anni di lavoro continuativo svolto) si ritirino oppure si riconvertano in attività di minore intensità.

insomma si dovrà scegliere tra la certezza di lavorare fin quasi al limite della speranza media di vita e la possibilità di lasciare spazio a giovani generazioni.

cercando di gravare il meno possibile sulle casse pubbliche.


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me ha dato un verde. Boh


anche a me lo ha dato
Io artigiano sempre pagato contributi per 35 anni , andato in pensione con calcolo differenziato uno fino 1994 e l'altro fino alla mia pensione definitiva, come si sa  gli artigiano pagato poco e poco prendo ma dobbiamo fare i conti con i problemi fisici dovuti alla nostra professione non sempre riconosciuto dal sistema .
Amici seguitano a lavorare per integrare , qualche cosa ho fatto anche io e mi sto avvicinando alla soglia che dite quindi  ragazzi siate ottimisti  che potete farcela , basta non piangersi addosso.
Lo so che sarà dura basta solo non pensarci


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Che poi la cosa assurda è che diverse volte ho sentito dire che un 40 enne è troppo vecchio  (????!!!???) Per trovare un altro lavoro e quindi devi sperare che la compagnia ti tenga fino all'età pensione  (...)
> 
> 
> A me sembra cosi' assurdo!  Mi confermate quanto ho sentito dire?



Ciao

è così un po' ovunque. Anche se in alcuni settori c'è stato una lieve svolta di questo trend ultimamente. Come nell'orologeria, si inizia a dare più peso all'esperienza che ad assumere giovani inesperti che costano meno. Credo, che un'azienda che pensa a lungo termine, ha bisogno sia di giovani da specializzare, che di esperti che trasmettono il loro sapere. L'aspetto che rema contro è la troppa frenesia e cambiamenti di continuo ... 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è così un po' ovunque. Anche se in alcuni settori c'è stato una lieve svolta di questo trend ultimamente. Come nell'orologeria, si inizia a dare più peso all'esperienza che ad assumere giovani inesperti che costano meno. Credo, che un'azienda che pensa a lungo termine, ha bisogno sia di giovani da specializzare, che di esperti che trasmettono il loro sapere. L'aspetto che rema contro è la troppa frenesia e cambiamenti di continuo ...
> 
> ...


Qui in uk non è così. E' una delle cose che, insieme alla meritocrazia,  apprezzo molto del sistema inglese. 

Quando fai un colloquio, non ti chiedono mai l'età o se hai figli o de programmi di averli.  In italia me lo chiedevano sempre,  pure per lavori temporanei e del cavolo. 

Il mio collega ha 64 anni, volta di andare in pensione fra due e ha trovato questo lavoro all'età di 56 anni. 
Il mio ex manager di 50 anni aveva trovato lavoro in un'altra compagnia e mi diceva che prima dell'età della pensione,  voleva provare almeno altre due esperienze in due compagnie diverse. 
Un altro ex collega aveva trovato lavoro nel settore specifico in cui lavoro a 50 anni e siccome aveva un background un po' diverso, ha avuto dei training per imparare il lavoro. 

Poter cambiare e di non essere discriminato per l'età è una cosa che apprezzo molto.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2016)

Perplesso. ...


Il tuo discorso è interessante ma non puó funzionare su molti, secondo me. 
Penso sia un rischio reale,  come dice Betty, che la maggior parte della gente si mangi tutti I "risparmi" in una sola volta. 

E poi....questo gruzzolo puó non essere consistente abbastanza da permettere un investimento che dia frutti nel lungo termine. 
E poi....molta, moltissima gente non ha la mentalita' imprenditoriale.  Considera questo.  
Nella migliore delle ipotesi questa gente cerchera' di spillare,  calibrare le spese,  il proprio costo per vivere. ...e poi il gruzzolo ricevuto a 55-60 anni non avra' lo stesso valore  (per le svalutazioni ) dopo 20 anni. 
Se questo gruzzolo non si investe,  la cosa non puó funzionare bene.  Secondo me.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2016)

(Sono in treno. ..scrivo a pezzi....che la linea va e viene)

Parli di responsabilita' delle persone. ...ma non basta. 
Ci vuole una conoscenza non superficiale di come investire. 

E il discorso "mi trasferisco dove la vita costa poco e vivo li" non funziona perché molti di quei paesi sono in via di sviluppo e il costo della vita cambia ma il valore del gruzzolo diminuisce. 
Ho conosciuto  un baby pensionato che prima faceva il re,  con la sua pensione.  Ora la pensione basta a malapena per un posto scarso al giorno.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Perplesso. ...
> 
> 
> Il tuo discorso è interessante ma non puó funzionare su molti, secondo me.
> ...





Alessandra ha detto:


> (Sono in treno. ..scrivo a pezzi....che la linea va e viene)
> 
> Parli di responsabilita' delle persone. ...ma non basta.
> Ci vuole una conoscenza non superficiale di come investire.
> ...


l'opzione prendo i soldi e scappo a Curaçao vorrei fosse l'ultima per tutti.   voglio che ognuno possa vivere dove è sempre vissuto senza fare la fame.

al momento, col sistema vigente in Italia, sarà così.  col sistema che è in fase di beta testing in UK invece una soluzione alternativa si sta provando.

certo è un sistema nuovo, va provato sul campo per rilevare le reali criticità, ma questo vale per tutto.
certo ci vuole che la scuola insegni anche qualche nozione di economia e magari anche più di qualche nozione.
certo bisogna che la gente si metta in testa che lo stato che ti assiste dalla culla alla tomba non esiste.

ma già da questo 3d è emerso come il problema previdenziale sia ad ampio spettro.  e che la rassegnazione a dover lavorare fino al limite della speranza media di vita, col rischio poi che se per un qualunque accidente della vita ti trovi senza lavoro dopo i 45 anni, nessuno ti si piglia più, o se sei una donna in età fertile nessuno manco ti assume, sia un male ben peggiore che imparare a gestire un patrimonio, più o meno grande.


----------



## banshee (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento l'unico motivo che induce le persone a non reagire è che ai lavoratori dipendenti non hanno tolto il sostituto d'imposta.
> 
> credo che basterebbe *levarlo anche solo per 1 anno per far capire cosa significa doversi pagare i contributi di tasca propria.
> *
> detto questo, provo ad organizzare adesso una sintesi di quella che sarebbe la mia idea, ovviamente mutuata dalla situazione inglese.


perdonami Perplesso, ma perchè io come li pago secondo te?


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

Perplesso qui dicono tutt altro. Già chiedere prestiti alle banche ...boh ma poi obbligare le pensioni integrative...

http://mobile.ilsole24ore.com/solem...ure-via-e-annunci--071535.shtml?uuid=ACWNhIDD


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perdonami Perplesso, ma perchè io come li pago secondo te?


tu sì  ma ad esempio mio cognato e mia sorella il sostituto d'imposta ce l'hanno e non si rendono mica conto.




bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso qui dicono tutt altro. Già chiedere prestiti alle banche ...boh ma poi obbligare le pensioni integrative...
> 
> http://mobile.ilsole24ore.com/solem...ure-via-e-annunci--071535.shtml?uuid=ACWNhIDD


mi sembra un indoramento della pillola e basta.    io 2 pensioni integrative le alimento già da oltre 13 anni.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi sembra un indoramento della pillola e basta.    io 2 pensioni integrative le alimento già da oltre 13 anni.


A me sembra che si voglia speculare e fare regalini a banche&finanza as usual


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me sembra che si voglia speculare e fare regalini a banche&finanza as usual


ho letto senza attenzione, ma parvemi che qui dicano la stessa cosa

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/politica/effetto-fornero-crollano-i-nuovi-pensionati-1249789.html

il nodo è sempre quello.  i soldi per mandare in pensione chi teoricamente potrebbe andarci non ci sono.
o potrebbero esserci solo inasprendo ancora di più la pressione su chi lavora.

perchè ho capito che il ragionamento sui contributi che servono a pagare le pensioni ai pensionati si basa sul fatto che per pagare le pensioni agli statali e a coloro che ancora percepiscono una pensione da retributivo,si attinge dai contributi versati da autonomi e dipendenti del privato.
ma resta una cosa delirante ed infatti vedi bene che si devono inventare ste cazzate per tenere in piedi la baracca.

che poi siamo da ormai 5 anni governati da bancari, più che da banchieri, lo so.    per questo rivendico la mia idea di arrivare ad un sistema in cui la pensione INPS sia rinunciabile.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho letto senza attenzione, ma parvemi che qui dicano la stessa cosa
> 
> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/politica/effetto-fornero-crollano-i-nuovi-pensionati-1249789.html
> 
> ...


A volte penso che una buona massaia saprebbe amministrare meglio la baracca.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Magari la buona massaia no 

solo che occorre fare una distinzione generazionale.

c'è chi sta percependo pensioni basate sull'80-85% dell'ultima busta paga,magari con aggiunte rendite da invalidità dove l'invalidità è perlomeno discutibile
(io a Spezia ho visto e so di gente che ha preso rendite per asbestosi e silicosi senza aver mai visto una nave da carico o un'acciaieria in vita propria)

c'è chi sta andando in pensione con un sistema misto, perchè magari ha iniziato a lavorare negli anni '80 e al momento del passaggio aveva 10-12 anni di servizio già alle spalle.

c'è chi è andato in pensione a 38-40 (almeno per la mia esperienza massimamente donne che poi magari aiutano il marito nella loro attività) anni,che è vero che prendono cifre modeste, ma sono in pensione da 20-25-30 anni ormai.

e c'è chi come me e chi è più giovane di me che di reversibilità,invalidità,etc....non sentirà nemmeno l'odore.
e paga frazioni trimestrali sempre più alte.   in 16 anni a me la rata INPS è sostanzialmente raddoppiata, e l'età pensionabile è slittata di quasi 10 anni.    ad oggi, andrei in pensione poco prima dei 71 anni.

mio padre ci è andato a 52.   e ok che faceva uno dei lavori più usuranti al mondo.   ma mio cognato, che pure lavora nel settore metalmeccanico, prima dei 67 anni in pensione non ci va.

mia nipote sicuramente la pensione non riuscirà a averla.


quindi che si fa? soluzione 1-sopprimiamo tutti quelli nati almeno dal 1960 in su?   credo sia poco pratico.

soluzione 2-ci si rassegna a schiattare prima di arrivare all'età pensionabile

soluzione 3-si prova qualche sistema diverso.  anche per me la difficoltà pratica del sistema inglese è che sia difficile applicarlo a tutte le categorie, ma solo provandolo sul campo si capisce se è vero.


questo è quello che dico io.


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A volte penso che una buona massaia saprebbe amministrare meglio la baracca.


E che dici della nostra Cassa?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2016)

*domande*

Quando è nata la pensione?
Perché?

Se si risponde a queste domande si può capire che a situazioni storiche diverse corrispondono soluzioni diverse.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perplesso qui dicono tutt altro. Già chiedere prestiti alle banche ...boh ma poi obbligare le pensioni integrative...
> 
> http://mobile.ilsole24ore.com/solem...ure-via-e-annunci--071535.shtml?uuid=ACWNhIDD


Cerco di fare un riassunto.... La prima distonia che evidenzio è, ad esempio, il carico all'Inps della Cig e Cigs ( casse integrazioni ) che hanno contribuito e contribuiscono non poco al disastro finanziario dell'ente pensionistico ( senza contare le migliaia di truffe ai danni dello Stato da parte di lavoratori cassaintegrati che lavorano/lavoravano in nero,con triplo danno per le casse dell'Erario ) 
In tutti i Paesi del Centro e Nord-Europa, quando è certo che non ci sia prospettiva di ripresa del lavoro nella vecchia azienda,  il lavoratore viene licenziato, ma gode di un forte sostegno del reddito, in genere tra il 70 e l’80 per cento dell’ultima retribuzione, a condizione che si attivi effettivamente nel mercato del lavoro. Quando, dopo i primissimi mesi di disoccupazione, la nuova occupazione non arriva, gli viene offerto un servizio di assistenza intensiva nella ricerca. Questo fa sì che il tasso di disoccupazione di lunga durata in quei Paesi sia molto più basso che da noi. 
Torno all'Inps, la cui gestione dovrebbe riguardare esclusivamente le cure mediche e le pensioni, per entrambe le quali percepisce - mensilmente - i versamenti dei contribuenti : ed è a questo aspetto e gestione dei flussi finanziari che si deve "mettere mano" , individuando le pensioni pagate a non aventi diritto, oppure le pensioni di importo elevato per le quali non c'è - alla base - un versamento contributivo del percipiente tale da giustificare simili esborsi. 
Facendo un esempio molto banale, è come se al ramo previdenza complementare di una compagnia assicurativa venissero addebitati tutti i rimborsi effettuati dal ramo RCA. Il cerchio non quadrerà mai. Però a qualcuno,probabilmente,fa comodo così.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Aprile 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> oh no non voglio risparire  :inlove:
> si mi diede un rosso al mio " sei noioso quando lanci frecciatine" ad oscuro..
> non che mi freghi, ma sarei stata felice di conoscere un nuovo...
> magari e' il marito di oro


No...anche perché ti avrebbe dato verde .


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cerco di fare un riassunto.... La prima distonia che evidenzio è, ad esempio, il carico all'Inps della Cig e Cigs ( casse integrazioni ) che hanno contribuito e contribuiscono non poco al disastro finanziario dell'ente pensionistico ( senza contare le migliaia di truffe ai danni dello Stato da parte di lavoratori cassaintegrati che lavorano/lavoravano in nero,con triplo danno per le casse dell'Erario )
> In tutti i Paesi del Centro e Nord-Europa, quando è certo che non ci sia prospettiva di ripresa del lavoro nella vecchia azienda,  il lavoratore viene licenziato, ma gode di un forte sostegno del reddito, in genere tra il 70 e l’80 per cento dell’ultima retribuzione, a condizione che si attivi effettivamente nel mercato del lavoro. Quando, dopo i primissimi mesi di disoccupazione, la nuova occupazione non arriva, gli viene offerto un servizio di assistenza intensiva nella ricerca. Questo fa sì che il tasso di disoccupazione di lunga durata in quei Paesi sia molto più basso che da noi.
> Torno all'Inps, la cui gestione dovrebbe riguardare esclusivamente le cure mediche e le pensioni, per entrambe le quali percepisce - mensilmente - i versamenti dei contribuenti : ed è a questo aspetto e gestione dei flussi finanziari che si deve "mettere mano" , individuando le pensioni pagate a non aventi diritto, oppure le pensioni di importo elevato per le quali non c'è - alla base - un versamento contributivo del percipiente tale da giustificare simili esborsi.
> Facendo un esempio molto banale, è come se al ramo previdenza complementare di una compagnia assicurativa venissero addebitati tutti i rimborsi effettuati dal ramo RCA. Il cerchio non quadrerà mai. Però a qualcuno,probabilmente,fa comodo così.


tu parli del sistema danese, che però funziona perchè parliamo di una nazione relativamente poco numerosa.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando è nata la pensione?
> Perché?
> 
> Se si risponde a queste domande si può capire che a situazioni storiche diverse corrispondono soluzioni diverse.


qui non stiamo facendo storia del diritto previdenziale, ma facciamo notare che se mia cugina,che è andata in oensione nel 1991 a 39 anni, quindi è in pensione da 25 anni e altri 25 anni magari campa, ha passato oltre metà della sua vita in pensione.    mentre io rischio di non arrivare vivo all'età pensionabile.

ma forse già lo specchietto di wikipedia potrebbe bastare a spiegare la follia che maggioranza ed opposizione in Italia hanno votato e portato avanti per oltre 20 anni.

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_pensioni


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A volte penso che una buona massaia saprebbe amministrare meglio la baracca.


Straquoto. Questa di chiedere prestiti in banca ( premetto che io ci lavoro in una banca ) è una grossa,enorme schifezza,proposta da politicanti che non nutrono alcun rispetto per la gente,che non hanno interesse a modificare lo status quo attuale e che - in primis - ne traggono enormi vantaggi. Aggiungo poi una cosa.... i rendimenti attuali sono di poco superiore all' 1% netto, i prestiti che le banche dovrebbero concedere si aggirerebbero su tassi di gran lunga superiori a meno che lo stato  metta a disposizione liquidità a tasso zero con la quale finanziare gli interessati. Ma siccome tutti i nodi vengono al pettine,le pensioni le devono pagare e non hanno fondi sufficienti,cercano di scaricare per l'ennesima volta sulle nostre spalle le loro malefatte. Hai proprio ragione,una massaia non solo avrebbe amministrato meglio, ma sarebbe stata anche in grado di produrre utili sull'enorme quantità di soldi gestita ( e non sperperata ) in tutti questi anni.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu parli del sistema danese, che però funziona perchè parliamo di una nazione relativamente poco numerosa.


Perplesso secondo me è una questione di metodo. Perchè non fanno fare  da fonte esterna affidabile e competente una bella due diligence ? Perchè falliscono banche quando da anni Bankitalia manda verbali a tutte le competenti autorità sulle gravi irregolarità commesse a danno del patrimonio dei risparmiatori e nessuno è mai intervenuto ? Perchè hanno trovato i soldi per il fondo Atlante salva banche ( quelle che interessano a loro, dove ci hanno sguazzato in lungo ed in largo ) e chiedono al contribuente di indebitarsi per coprire i loro ammanchi ?


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso secondo me è una questione di metodo. Perchè non fanno fare  da fonte esterna affidabile e competente una bella due diligence ? Perchè falliscono banche quando da anni Bankitalia manda verbali a tutte le competenti autorità sulle gravi irregolarità commesse a danno del patrimonio dei risparmiatori e nessuno è mai intervenuto ? Perchè hanno trovato i soldi per il fondo Atlante salva banche ( quelle che interessano a loro, dove ci hanno sguazzato in lungo ed in largo ) e chiedono al contribuente di indebitarsi per coprire i loro ammanchi ?


non sono certo io a dire che non è vero che da 5 anni siamo in mano a gente al cui confronto Benedict Arnold era un patriota fedele alla causa.

sanno che la verità rischia di portare ad una sollevazione popolare.   quindi eviteranno in tutti i modi di farla emergere.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

Io però vedo che alla fine si riduce sempre alla lotta tra poveri perchè i baby pensionati stanno sui maroni e idem i lavoratori in nero cassaintegrati.
Per me è più grave che esistano le pensioni d oro che leggo pesano 3,3 mld rispetto ai 7 e rotti baby pensionati che però: il baby pensionato ha sbloccato nuove assunzioni e verosimilmente contribuisce al welfare famiglia senza gravare sullo Stato i pensionati d oro invece facilmente investo in fondi neri e magari fuori dall italia.
Sulla cassaintegrazione vogliamo parlare dei simpatici industriali che se la puppano nonostante non ne abbiamo bisogno? Magari delocalizzando la produzione...
No perchè poi sembra che il nemico è lo sfigato che incroci al supermercato mentre ci magiano in testa...fine ot


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sono certo io a dire che non è vero che da 5 anni siamo in mano a gente al cui confronto Benedict Arnold era un patriota fedele alla causa.
> 
> sanno che la verità rischia di portare ad una sollevazione popolare.   quindi eviteranno in tutti i modi di farla emergere.


Non sono solo 5 anni.... la grande industria italiana ( capitanata dagli ovini e dall'ingegnere ) per decenni ha "privatizzato" i profitti ( molti dei quali all'estero ) e socializzato le perdite ( casse integrazioni a go-go ) a spese dei contribuenti. Sul discorso connivenze ti cito solo il caso Sorgenia, recente, che penso tu ben conosca.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sono solo 5 anni.... la grande industria italiana ( capitanata dagli ovini e dall'ingegnere ) per decenni ha "privatizzato" i profitti ( molti dei quali all'estero ) e socializzato le perdite ( casse integrazioni a go-go ) a spese dei contribuenti. Sul discorso connivenze ti cito solo il caso Sorgenia, recente, che penso tu ben conosca.


Ma vogliamo parlare del caso Alitalia???che vergogna...
Io quello che fatico a comprendere è che mi stava bene sta mentalità negli anni 80 con i rubinetti sempre aperti ma che senso ha continuare?caspita è finita quell epoca lì. Voglio dire lo schianto contro il muro sta arrivando per tutti.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io però vedo che alla fine si riduce sempre alla lotta tra poveri perchè i baby pensionati stanno sui maroni e idem i lavoratori in nero cassaintegrati.
> Per me è più grave che esistano le pensioni d oro che leggo pesano 3,3 mld rispetto ai 7 e rotti baby pensionati che però: il baby pensionato ha sbloccato nuove assunzioni e verosimilmente contribuisce al welfare famiglia senza gravare sullo Stato i pensionati d oro invece facilmente investo in fondi neri e magari fuori dall italia.
> Sulla cassaintegrazione vogliamo parlare dei simpatici industriali che se la puppano nonostante non ne abbiamo bisogno? Magari delocalizzando la produzione...
> No perchè poi sembra che il nemico è lo sfigato che incroci al supermercato mentre ci magiano in testa...fine ot


se leggi lo specchietto che ho postato, capisci che quella dei beby pensionati non è una piccolezza  e non ha sbloccato nuove assunzioni, se non nel settore statale, ovvero quello che non produce manco i contributi previdenziali, perchè tali contributi sono una partita di giro contabile.     quindi era meglio che quel turnover non ci fosse proprio.



brenin ha detto:


> Non sono solo 5 anni.... la grande industria italiana ( capitanata dagli ovini e dall'ingegnere ) per decenni ha "privatizzato" i profitti ( molti dei quali all'estero ) e socializzato le perdite ( casse integrazioni a go-go ) a spese dei contribuenti. Sul discorso connivenze ti cito solo il caso Sorgenia, recente, che penso tu ben conosca.


lo so che la tessera nr 1 del PD ce l'ha De Benedetti.    diciamo allora che negli ultimi 5 anni questa connivenza è passata da sotterranea a sfacciatamente esplicita.   e che nel frattempo la Fiat ha telato.

stiamo pagando il conto di un sistema durato almeno dagli anni '60.  ed intensificatosi negli anni '80.   lo so.

io sto solo aspettando che finalmente le persone se ne rendano conto.   magari prima di arrivare davvero a morire tutti prima dell'età pensionabile.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Aprile 2016)

Ho cominciato a lavorare a 16 anni stagionale poi dopo il diploma sempre lavori fissi fino al 95. Poi il matrimonio i figli la mentalità che non stava bene che io lavorassi perché altrimenti la gente che pensa.... Nel 2001 mi é stato "concesso" di lavorare nell' azienda di Famiglia par time....
Gia allora mi é venuto qualche dubbio sul mio futuro pensionistico e mi sono fatta un fondo pensione ( sul quale tra l'altro non riesco più a versare una cippa lippa da tre anni causa crisi)....
Qualche anno fa mi hanno proposto di trasformarlo in pensione integrativa. Con il cavolo! Almeno per quello che ho capito io con il fondo posso andare in pensione quando mi pare. Prendermi tutti i soldi che ho versato in una volta o negoziare una rendita vitalizia fino a che schiatto ( naturalmente se decido di farlo ora prenderò pochissimo visto che la prospettiva di vita é di minimo altri 30/35 anni). Se invece ho la pensione integrativa la potrò prendere solo quando lo "stato" decide che posso andare in pensione . Quindi nel mio caso non ho neppure idea quando.... 
Visto che i soldi li verso io, vorrei poter decidere anche quando riprendermeli. 
Magari é un ragionamento sbagliato. Ma a me va così.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se leggi lo specchietto che ho postato, capisci che quella dei beby pensionati non è una piccolezza  e non ha sbloccato nuove assunzioni, se non nel settore statale, ovvero quello che non produce manco i contributi previdenziali, perchè tali contributi sono una partita di giro contabile.     quindi era meglio che quel turnover non ci fosse proprio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica dico che è una piccolezza.

Io poi sono sempre stata antiberluscaniana ma a vedere il trattamento mediatico di Berlusconi e quello di De benedetti vien proprio da pensare che ci raccontano quello che vogliono e fanno peggio ancora. Poi oh resto sempre interdetta che uno stronzo di siffatta portata possa placidamente avere residenza fiscale in Svizzera...torno a dire che la massaia non lo consentirebbe


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mica dico che è una piccolezza.
> 
> Io poi sono sempre stata antiberluscaniana ma a vedere il trattamento mediatico di Berlusconi e quello di De benedetti vien proprio da pensare che ci raccontano quello che vogliono e fanno peggio ancora. Poi oh resto sempre interdetta che uno stronzo di siffatta portata possa placidamente avere residenza fiscale in Svizzera...torno a dire che la massaia non lo consentirebbe


Parlando di concimi, mi hai fatto venire in mente i Clinton.... scandalo dei mutui sub prime.... eppure si ritrova candidata alla presidenza....


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Cerco di fare un riassunto.... La prima distonia che evidenzio è, ad esempio, il carico all'Inps della Cig e Cigs ( casse integrazioni ) che hanno contribuito e contribuiscono non poco al disastro finanziario dell'ente pensionistico ( senza contare le migliaia di truffe ai danni dello Stato da parte di lavoratori cassaintegrati che lavorano/lavoravano in nero,con triplo danno per le casse dell'Erario )
> In tutti i Paesi del Centro e Nord-Europa, quando è certo che non ci sia prospettiva di ripresa del lavoro nella vecchia azienda,  il lavoratore viene licenziato, ma gode di un forte sostegno del reddito, in genere tra il 70 e l’80 per cento dell’ultima retribuzione, a condizione che si attivi effettivamente nel mercato del lavoro. Quando, dopo i primissimi mesi di disoccupazione, la nuova occupazione non arriva, gli viene offerto un servizio di assistenza intensiva nella ricerca. Questo fa sì che il tasso di disoccupazione di lunga durata in quei Paesi sia molto più basso che da noi.
> Torno all'Inps, la cui gestione dovrebbe riguardare esclusivamente le cure mediche e le pensioni, per entrambe le quali percepisce - mensilmente - i versamenti dei contribuenti : ed è a questo aspetto e gestione dei flussi finanziari che si deve "mettere mano" , individuando le pensioni pagate a non aventi diritto, oppure le pensioni di importo elevato per le quali non c'è - alla base - un versamento contributivo del percipiente tale da giustificare simili esborsi.
> Facendo un esempio molto banale, è come se al ramo previdenza complementare di una compagnia assicurativa venissero addebitati tutti i rimborsi effettuati dal ramo RCA. Il cerchio non quadrerà mai. Però a qualcuno,probabilmente,fa comodo così.



Molto interessanti i tuoi interventi.
Cosa pensi che noi cittadini si possa fare?


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

Io mi rendo conto che amministrare un piccolo patrimonio per godere di una rendita "a vita" è un'operazione alla portata di pochi.
Come ho detto, investire in un'appartamento in affitto oggi non gode di tutele adeguate.
I rendimenti privi di rischio sono tutti molto bassi.
Al massimo si arriva al 2% lordo come interesse d'ingresso.
Se a 55 anni fosse possibile il riscatto dei contributi versati, credo che i patrimoni subirebbero tutti un'erosione tale da lasciare gli anziani privi sì di qualsiasi reddito.
Non credo che basterebbero le Caritas oggi operative per far fronte a tale situazione.
Certo, i vecchi indigenti potrebbero diventare a carico dei figli.
Si potrebbe tornare tutti alle vecchie famiglie patriarcali. Figli, nipoti, parenti, tutti assieme per sostenersi a vicenda.
Magari sarà davvero il nostro futuro.
E dato che siamo su Tradinet, si potrebbe anche pensare alla soluzione di Arturo De Fanti per sostenere la disoccupazione crescente.
La nostra società negli ultimi decenni si è evoluta in una certa maniera grazie a determinate tutele economiche che sono venute a mancare.
Non si può credere che rimarrà tale. Questa è una cosa che non stiamo valutando.
Un esempio lo si può trovare negli stati ex sovietici.
Qualcuno ha esperienze in merito che descrivano come è cambiata la vita in quegli stati?


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parlando di concimi, mi hai fatto venire in mente i Clinton.... scandalo dei mutui sub prime.... eppure si ritrova candidata alla presidenza....


Brenini in tutta onestà trovi che l americano medio sia un modello a cui tendere? Io li trovo più rammoliti di noi. E credo che stiano facendo di tutto per farci diventare come loro. Il tasso di astensionismo è inquietante.


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto che amministrare un piccolo patrimonio per godere di una rendita "a vita" è un'operazione alla portata di pochi.
> Come ho detto, investire in un'appartamento in affitto oggi non gode di tutele adeguate.
> I rendimenti privi di rischio sono tutti molto bassi.
> Al massimo si arriva al 2% lordo come interesse d'ingresso.
> ...


A proposito di famiglia patriarcale/matriarcale leggevo che in India è il nuovo trend che consente anche alle donne di raggiungere ruoli  manageriali.
Però mi pare che la nostra generazione è la prima ad esser più povera della precedente


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto che amministrare un piccolo patrimonio per godere di una rendita "a vita" è un'operazione alla portata di pochi.
> Come ho detto, investire in un'appartamento in affitto oggi non gode di tutele adeguate.
> I rendimenti privi di rischio sono tutti molto bassi.
> Al massimo si arriva al 2% lordo come interesse d'ingresso.
> ...


Posso raccontarti la mia esperienza ( diretta ) inerente all'ex Urss ed ora all'Ucraina...
Ai tempi del regime i prezzi erano ovviamente politici,l'affitto dell'appartamento ( spese incluse ) era molto basso ed il sistema/regime  forniva al cittadino ( ed ai suoi figli ) tutto quello di cui potesse aver bisogno ad un costo irrisorio. C'era però una forte discriminazione salariale tra i comuni lavoratori e le persone ( ad esempio sportivi/scienziati/astronauti per citare alcuni esempi ) che fungevano da icona da proiettare all'estero. In termini retributivi mia suocera,radiologa in un ospedale cittadino,percepiva un reddito in rubli di poco superiore a quello di un operaio di Togliattigrad ( dove producevano autovetture ). Crollato il regime, e frammentatosi il tutto in stati e staterelli la situazione è drasticamente e drammaticamente cambiata; oggigiorno mia suocera riceve sempre una pensione da fame ( al cambio attuale circa 40 euro mensili ) commisurata ( e di poco variata ) a quella che percepiva nel 1989, ma con un potere d'acquisto infinitamente ridotto ed un cambio che negli ultimi due anni è passato da 11 grivne a 30 grivne per un euro e con uno stato non più "sovietico " . Considera altresì che i risparmi in rubli di una vita ( sino al 1989 ) si sono praticamente volatilizzati non appena avvenuta la frammentazione di cui accennavo e con l'avvento del libero mercato. Unica nota positiva fu che a tutti gli affittuari fu assegnata/donata l'abitazione da loro sino a quel momento abitata ( sulle condizioni della maggior parte di questi giganteschi condomini è meglio sorvolare ). 
Il livello/indice di povertà è impressionante, basti pensare che ora il reddito medio è poco al di sopra di quello del 1989.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A proposito di famiglia patriarcale/matriarcale leggevo che in India è il nuovo trend che consente anche alle donne di raggiungere ruoli  manageriali.
> Però mi pare che la nostra generazione è la prima ad esser più povera della precedente



Una volta le pensioni non esistevano.
Quando una persona diventava inabile al lavoro i figli se ne facevano carico.
Se i figli non potevano farlo perché magari erano emigrati all'estero c'erano i nipoti, i cugini, i parenti, i vicini di casa.
Le persone.
I vecchi erano rispettati, non erano soggetti emarginati che non devono rompere troppo ai giovani e i giovani non si facevano i cazzi loro perché "la vita bisogna godersela" ma avevano delle responsabilità nei confronti degli altri.
Mio padre a 11 anni contribuiva già all'andamento del menage familiare facendo lavoretti.
Le famiglie erano numerose ma ogni persona doveva provvedere ad altre.
Questo sistema non c'è più.
La nascita delle famiglie mononucleari ha richiesto la necessità di un welfare sostitutivo alle "persone".
Allo stesso tempo ha dato un input all'economia non da poco.
La parcellizzazione delle famiglie comporta un aumento dei consumi.
L'aver creato dei target ha contribuito. La categoria giovani non esisteva un tempo.
I giovani seguono le mode, comprano auto, case, mobili, si sposano, fanno figli, divorziano.
Tutti questi comportamenti aumentano i consumi e teoricamente danno un input all'economia.
Questa generazione è sicuramente più povera della precedente, perché sta vivendo la crisi di un sistema che sta concentrando le ricchezze in mano di pochi. Ma la prossima sarà ancora più povera perché il processo sembra irreversibile. 
Non è più possibile tornare rapidamente al sistema precedente delle famiglie patriarcali perché è cambiato tutto il mondo del lavoro, perché le nostre città sono cresciute con input differenti, perché l'impoverimento delle masse non sarà indolore, perché siamo in un mondo globale, il che significa che le nostre cascine del Chianti per esempio se le comprano i ricchi russi o americani o cinesi etc. con disponibilità finanziarie ben diverse dalle nostre.
Il nostro errore è quello di pensare sempre di essere arrivati a un certo punto e che nulla muti.
Qualcuno addirittura sentenziava sui giornali nel 1989 che la storia era finita.
bah.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Brenini in tutta onestà trovi che l americano medio sia un modello a cui tendere? Io li trovo più rammoliti di noi. E credo che stiano facendo di tutto per farci diventare come loro. Il tasso di astensionismo è inquietante.


Hai ragione, intendevo tutt'altro in merito all'elettorato, di qualsiasi paesi si parli.... e partendo dal presupposto che dagli americani non abbiamo proprio niente da "importare".... il punto è che la gente ha la memoria corta, o si disinteressa, o vota con " la pancia " ( attratta da millantati benefici economici e quant'altro ). L'americano medio.... pensi ancora ci sia una "middle class " tale da dare una forte impronta alla conduzione politica del paese ? Quello che fa specie, usando un eufemismo per non scadere nella volgarità, è che i dem candidano una donna il cui marito ha sulla coscienza milioni di persone che hanno perso il posto di lavoro grazie alle sue nefandezze ( deregulation selvaggia  in campo economico/finanziario ), una donna irresponsabile in materia di politica estera, una donna ignorante delle regole economiche di base ( la sua proposta di salario minimo è stata bocciata sul nascere dalle principali corporations americane ). Che poi vogliano farci diventare come loro ne dubito, ma che vogliano "controllarci" pur mantenendo il nostro Paese nell'orbita degli " yesman " servizievoli e devoti non ne dubito.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Posso raccontarti la mia esperienza ( diretta ) inerente all'ex Urss ed ora all'Ucraina...
> Ai tempi del regime i prezzi erano ovviamente politici,l'affitto dell'appartamento ( spese incluse ) era molto basso ed il sistema/regime  forniva al cittadino ( ed ai suoi figli ) tutto quello di cui potesse aver bisogno ad un costo irrisorio. C'era però una forte discriminazione salariale tra i comuni lavoratori e le persone ( ad esempio sportivi/scienziati/astronauti per citare alcuni esempi ) che fungevano da icona da proiettare all'estero. In termini retributivi mia suocera,radiologa in un ospedale cittadino,percepiva un reddito in rubli di poco superiore a quello di un operaio di Togliattigrad ( dove producevano autovetture ). Crollato il regime, e frammentatosi il tutto in stati e staterelli la situazione è drasticamente e drammaticamente cambiata; oggigiorno mia suocera riceve sempre una pensione da fame ( al cambio attuale circa 40 euro mensili ) commisurata ( e di poco variata ) a quella che percepiva nel 1989, ma con un potere d'acquisto infinitamente ridotto ed un cambio che negli ultimi due anni è passato da 11 grivne a 30 grivne per un euro e con uno stato non più "sovietico " . Considera altresì che i risparmi in rubli di una vita ( sino al 1989 ) si sono praticamente volatilizzati non appena avvenuta la frammentazione di cui accennavo e con l'avvento del libero mercato. Unica nota positiva fu che a tutti gli affittuari fu assegnata/donata l'abitazione da loro sino a quel momento abitata ( sulle condizioni della maggior parte di questi giganteschi condomini è meglio sorvolare ).
> Il livello/indice di povertà è impressionante, basti pensare che ora il reddito medio è poco al di sopra di quello del 1989.


Grazie.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie.


Prego, sarò più preciso tra 20 giorni, quando rientrerò da là. Perchè la stampa, i media, gli organi di informazione hanno la memoria corta e presto dimenticano tragedie che giorno dopo giorno continuano a consumarsi sotto i nostri occhi.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Prego, sarò più preciso tra 20 giorni, quando rientrerò da là. Perchè la stampa, i media, gli organi di informazione hanno la memoria corta e presto dimenticano tragedie che giorno dopo giorno continuano a consumarsi sotto i nostri occhi.



Io conosco alcune persone russe e ucraine che lavorano qua e periodicamente tornano a casa.
In ogni caso inviano periodicamente ai loro "vecchi" dei soldi per poterli far sopravvivere.
in pratica la "pensione integrativa" sono i figli emigrati all'estero.
Tu sai se si è sviluppata una rete di solidarietà nei confronti degli anziani per riuscire a far fronte al loro basso reddito o vengono lasciati soli a dipendere dalle rimesse?
Il mix disoccupazione giovanile/pensioni da fame degli anziani è terrificante.
In prospettiva potremmo essere noi tra una trentina di anni.


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2016)

Noi, nel nostro piccolo, da bravi terroni, stiamo mettendo da parte tutti i soldi che arrivano dai parenti come regali a noi ed al figlio, per potergi permettere, se vorra', di andarsene fuori da qui a studiare ed a vivere; oltre a comprare casa per lui, almeno un tetto sopra la testa lo avra'


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io conosco alcune persone russe e ucraine che lavorano qua e periodicamente tornano a casa.
> In ogni caso inviano periodicamente ai loro "vecchi" dei soldi per poterli far sopravvivere.
> in pratica la "pensione integrativa" sono i figli emigrati all'estero.
> Tu sai se si è sviluppata una rete di solidarietà nei confronti degli anziani per riuscire a far fronte al loro basso reddito o vengono lasciati soli a dipendere dalle rimesse?
> ...


Hai ragione, ma con una differenza abissale.... loro sono abituati da tempo immemore ad ogni forma di privazione, ad un livello di sopportazione impensabile, a lavorare duramente  la terra con pochissimi mezzi  e da essa trarne il cibo per tutto l'inverno.... 
So che si aiutano molto tra familiari, mia moglie è ucraina per cui ne so qualcosa.... ma il concetto di famiglia è molto diverso, ed il rispetto e senso di responsabilità verso gli anziani è atavico. Oggigiorno in Ucraina il governo non fa niente o quasi per chi è in misere condizioni, la loro sopravvivenza si deve ai figli/familiari che si occupano di loro. E pensa che non si aspettano niente dallo stato, memori delle esperienze passate ( in primis il tragico Holodomor degli anni '30 , qui :http://it.euronews.com/2013/11/22/c...-fame-l-ucraina-rivive-il-fantasma-di-stalin/
puoi leggere una testimonianza di una sopravvissuta ).


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Noi, nel nostro piccolo, da* bravi terroni*, stiamo mettendo da parte tutti i soldi che arrivano dai parenti come regali a noi ed al figlio, per potergi permettere, se vorra', di andarsene fuori da qui a studiare ed a vivere; oltre a comprare casa per lui, almeno un tetto sopra la testa lo avra'


Una delle cose che più invidio al sud è proprio questa rete di legami che ancora sopravvive in molte zone e addirittura nelle grandi città.
Il nord per anni ha un po' deriso (nei film per esempio) queste abitudini che giudicava arcaiche.
Ora qui ci troviamo tutti un po' più soli.
Il nostro modello potrebbe rivelarsi forse quello più debole.
E' un'ipotesi, però.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma con una differenza abissale.... loro sono abituati da tempo immemore ad ogni forma di privazione, ad un livello di sopportazione impensabile, a lavorare duramente  la terra con pochissimi mezzi  e da essa trarne il cibo per tutto l'inverno....
> So che si aiutano molto tra familiari, mia moglie è ucraina per cui ne so qualcosa.... *ma il concetto di famiglia è molto diverso, ed il rispetto e senso di responsabilità verso gli anziani è atavico*. Oggigiorno in Ucraina il governo non fa niente o quasi per chi è in misere condizioni, la loro sopravvivenza si deve ai figli/familiari che si occupano di loro. E pensa che non si aspettano niente dallo stato, memori delle esperienze passate ( in primis il tragico Holodomor degli anni '30 , qui :http://it.euronews.com/2013/11/22/c...-fame-l-ucraina-rivive-il-fantasma-di-stalin/
> puoi leggere una testimonianza di una sopravvissuta ).


E' proprio questo che intendevo.
Noi ci stiamo avvicinando a una situazione molto difficile subendo tra l'altro i problemi dei conflitti generazionali.
Il nostro problema non è quindi solo alla questione pensionistica ma al ruolo stesso degli anziani nella nostra società.
Ma se vogliamo anche dei 40/50enni esclusi dal mondo del lavoro, o dei giovani che neppure riescono ad entrarci.
Però non si sentono istanze di cambiamento nella società, malgrado tutto questo.
Scandalizza di più uno striscione alla Lucarelli durante una partita di calcio che la frase di Boeri.
La società sembra immobile. Definita sulle vecchie abitudini relazionali.
Forse questo discorso è prematuro e dobbiamo ancora sbatterci la testa.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che intendevo.
> Noi ci stiamo avvicinando a una situazione molto difficile subendo tra l'altro i problemi dei conflitti generazionali.
> Il nostro problema non è quindi solo alla questione pensionistica ma al ruolo stesso degli anziani nella nostra società.
> Ma se vogliamo anche dei 40/50enni esclusi dal mondo del lavoro, o dei giovani che neppure riescono ad entrarci.
> ...


In poche parole hai centrato in pieno il problema.... ma saranno veramente dolori qualora si verificherà.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Molto interessanti i tuoi interventi.
> Cosa pensi che noi cittadini si possa fare?


Niente, perchè non abbiamo politici all'altezza di gestire la  grave situazione che sta vivendo il paese. Aveva molti più attributi la Thatcher che non tutti i nostri ministri messi assieme.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> In poche parole hai centrato in pieno il problema.... ma *saranno veramente dolori *qualora si verificherà.


Cosa credi che accadrà?
Io mi pongo una domanda: ma un ragazzo di 20 anni sarà disponibile a mantenere i propri genitori anziani quando non avranno reddito?
Saremo disposti a farlo per suoceri o anche vicini di casa, cugini, parenti?
Saremo disponibili a rinunciare a parte della nostra libertà individuale per sopperire ai problemi economici che ci saranno?
Riusciremo a creare una rete di legami tra generazioni che oggi sembra essere stata cancellata?


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa credi che accadrà?
> Io mi pongo una domanda: ma un ragazzo di 20 anni sarà disponibile a mantenere i propri genitori anziani quando non avranno reddito?
> Saremo disposti a farlo per suoceri o anche vicini di casa, cugini, parenti?
> Saremo disponibili a rinunciare a parte della nostra libertà individuale per sopperire ai problemi economici che ci saranno?
> Riusciremo a creare una rete di legami tra generazioni che oggi sembra essere stata cancellata?


Danny ti porgo anch'io una domanda correlate alle tue ( più che legittime ) alle quali non so rispondere: ma i genitori saranno in grado di allevare ed educare i figli - qualora se ne presentasse la necessità - a fare tutto questo ? O sarà solo "colpa"  dei figli ?


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Danny ti porgo anch'io una domanda correlate alle tue ( più che legittime ) alle quali non so rispondere: *ma i genitori saranno in grado di allevare ed educare i figli - qualora se ne presentasse la necessità - a fare tutto questo* ? O sarà solo "colpa"  dei figli ?


No.
Assolutamente no.
I figli oggi vengono educati per "questa società", per "questo modello".
Sapranno adattarsi pertanto a un altro che richiede più sacrifici?
In fin dei conti la rivoluzione giovanile tra gli anni 60 e 70 ha conseguito scopi opposti.
E' stata una rivoluzione di crescita, se vogliamo.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Assolutamente no.
> I figli oggi vengono educati per "questa società", per "questo modello".


Allora la vedo dura. Non penso sia un processo breve,ma che richieda almeno un cambio generazionale ( se va bene ) ma nel contempo gli eventi potrebbero rapidamente deteriorarsi. E anche si potesse assistere a questo cambiamento, in che percentuale ? Perchè alla fine arriviamo sempre, a mio avviso , allo stesso punto : quanti potrebbero essere i bisognosi in rapporto ai potenziali sostenitori ?


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

Ma infatti il problema è anche culturale.
Nasci produci consuma crepa.
L anziano non è visto come risorsa ma peso quindi da abbandonare. Alcuni sostengono che è anche la nostra non accettazione della morte. Un tempo il vecchio moriva in casa, adesso viene lasciato morire in ospedale. Credo lo scrivesse proprio un medico che ormai anche se non c è più niente da fare si preferisce "parcheggiarlo" in ospedale per evitare di vederlo morire. Mi han detto che noi occidentali viviamo come se non dovessimo mai morire e moriamo come se non avessimo mai vissuto


----------



## ologramma (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma infatti il problema è anche culturale.
> Nasci produci consuma crepa.
> L anziano non è visto come risorsa ma peso quindi da abbandonare. Alcuni sostengono che è anche la nostra non accettazione della morte. Un tempo il vecchio moriva in casa, adesso viene lasciato morire in ospedale. Credo lo scrivesse proprio un medico che ormai anche se non c è più niente da fare si preferisce "parcheggiarlo" in ospedale per evitare di vederlo morire. Mi han detto che noi occidentali viviamo come se non dovessimo mai morire e moriamo come se non avessimo mai vissuto


messa come dici non mi auguro di viverla e pensare che io ho seguito fino alla fine i miei genitori e quelli di mia moglie , gli sono stato vicino fino all'ultimo giorno e se occorreva , cosa che è successa , mi sono fatto carico come mio fratello di problemi finanziari  del resto qualcuno ( mi sembra Danny) abbia detto che i figli una volta aiutavano gli anziani nel momento del bisogno ma credo che lo facciano ancora adesso se occorre.
Loro hanno aiutato noi in tutti i modi possibili quindi ripagarli era il minimo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Una delle cose che più invidio al sud è proprio questa rete di legami che ancora sopravvive in molte zone e addirittura nelle grandi città.
> Il nord per anni ha un po' deriso (nei film per esempio) queste abitudini che giudicava arcaiche.
> Ora qui ci troviamo tutti un po' più soli.
> Il nostro modello potrebbe rivelarsi forse quello più debole.
> E' un'ipotesi, però.


no no.  è una realtà, sopravviverà solo chi saprà tornare sui propri passi.

abbiamo sperimentato un modello sociale che si è rivelato fallimentare.    ne va preso atto.


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io conosco alcune persone russe e ucraine che lavorano qua e periodicamente tornano a casa.
> In ogni caso inviano periodicamente ai loro "vecchi" dei soldi per poterli far sopravvivere.
> in pratica la "pensione integrativa" sono i figli emigrati all'estero.
> Tu sai se si è sviluppata una rete di solidarietà nei confronti degli anziani per riuscire a far fronte al loro basso reddito o vengono lasciati soli a dipendere dalle rimesse?
> ...


E' un discorso molto pericoloso, però. O quanto meno, è un discorso su cui riflettere parecchio: come quello delle pensioni cd "integrative". Significa demandare al privato ciò che è pubblico. Sgravare lo Stato. Mi domando a fronte di che cosa. Poi so bene che da qualche parte si deve iniziare, per l'amor del cielo.

Edit: altra questione, che un po' mi fa riflettere. Si parla di figli che devono mantenere i genitori, e gli anziani in generale. Molto spesso però da noi (altrove non so) sono ancora i nonni che mantengono i nipoti. Pare di andare in loop.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un discorso molto pericoloso, però. O quanto meno, è un discorso su cui riflettere parecchio: come quello delle pensioni cd "integrative". Significa demandare al privato ciò che è pubblico. Sgravare lo Stato. Mi domando a fronte di che cosa. Poi so bene che da qualche parte si deve iniziare, per l'amor del cielo.


lo stato non può fare tutto.  anzi, meglio sarebbe se facesse nulla.  o solo poche cose.

se per dare la pensione a tutti deve imporci di andare a riposo il giorno prima di morire e con delle pensioni che non bastano per campare ad un'età in cui metà dei soldi li spendi in farmacia, allora meglio che si dica chiaro che chi può faccia da sè e lasciare alla previdenza pubblica le situazioni di reale indigenza e difficoltà.

insomma si vuole quell'onestà intellettuale da parte delle istituzioni che permetta di tornare a fidarsi delle medesime.


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo stato non può fare tutto.  anzi, meglio sarebbe se facesse nulla.  o solo poche cose.
> 
> se per dare la pensione a tutti deve imporci di andare a riposo il giorno prima di morire e con delle pensioni che non bastano per campare ad un'età in cui metà dei soldi li spendi in farmacia, allora meglio che si dica chiaro che chi può faccia da sè e lasciare alla previdenza pubblica le situazioni di reale indigenza e difficoltà.
> 
> ...


E nella pratica come vedi attuabile questa "ufficializzazione"? Legge abrogativa delle pensioni?  Operativa da quando?


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> perplesso ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo stato non può fare tutto.  anzi, meglio sarebbe se facesse nulla.  o solo poche cose.
> ...


Appunto, la pratica.... se per 40 anni verso un premio ad una compagnia assicurativa alla scadenza del contratto - in uno s*tato di diritto -* è mio diritto fruire di una rendita mensile commisurata ai versamenti effettuati. Le nostre istituzioni non hanno mai dimostrato onestà intellettuale, la riprova è la proposta indecente di indebitarsi per sanare i buchi dell'Inps causati dai politici.... con la promessa di chissà quale mirabolante pensione....
E all'alba del 2016 nessuno ha mai fatto una due diligence ai conti dell'Inps..... e nessun solerte magistrato tantomeno ha indagato per capire dove sono finiti i soldi.... per cui la disonestà intellettuale,ne deduco, è oramai ben più che diffusa. A tutti i livelli.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un discorso molto pericoloso, però. O quanto meno, è un discorso su cui riflettere parecchio: come quello delle pensioni cd "integrative". Significa demandare al privato ciò che è pubblico. Sgravare lo Stato. Mi domando a fronte di che cosa. Poi so bene che da qualche parte si deve iniziare, per l'amor del cielo.
> 
> Edit: altra questione, che un po' mi fa riflettere. Si parla di figli che devono mantenere i genitori, e gli anziani in generale. Molto spesso però da noi (altrove non so) sono ancora i nonni che mantengono i nipoti. Pare di andare in loop.


No. Hai perfettamente ragione. Le pensioni oggi in alcune realtà sono di aiuto ai nipoti. Non solo: gli stessi nonni sono spesso di aiuto ai figli nella gestione dei nipoti quando sono piccoli. Quando dico che il problema pensioni riguarda tutto e impatta sul modello stesso della nostra società...


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No. Hai perfettamente ragione. Le pensioni oggi in alcune realtà sono di aiuto ai nipoti. Non solo: gli stessi nonni sono spesso di aiuto ai figli nella gestione dei nipoti quando sono piccoli. Quando dico che il problema pensioni riguarda tutto e impatta sul modello stesso della nostra società...


Il problema è che quando alle falle del sistema previdenziale corrispondono altrettante falle nel sistema assistenziale (non solo anziani: famiglie, appunto, asili nido), ovunque tocchi fai danno. Aggiungi una legiferazione del mondo lavoro assolutamente anacronistica - che non permette licenziamenti e al contempo (complice la tassazione) chiude le assunzioni - e il danno è totale.

Illuminante quel che ho letto da Alessandra sul sistema inglese. C'è da chiedersi il perché in UK non discriminino su sesso ed età, per le assunzioni. E il mercato sia dinamico. E la risposta sta appunto nella forza del sistema assistenziale. E probabilmente (ma lo immagino solo) un sistema di tassazione più congruo pure per le imprese.

Senza creare i presupposti, più che si tagliano le pensioni più che si crolla senza "rete", secondo me.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E nella pratica come vedi attuabile questa "ufficializzazione"? Legge abrogativa delle pensioni?  Operativa da quando?


non voglio abrogarle.   voglio il diritto a potervi rinunciare.  e quindi non dover essere tassato per una cosa che non voglio.



brenin ha detto:


> Appunto, la pratica.... se per 40 anni verso un premio ad una compagnia assicurativa alla scadenza del contratto - in uno s*tato di diritto -* è mio diritto fruire di una rendita mensile commisurata ai versamenti effettuati. Le nostre istituzioni non hanno mai dimostrato onestà intellettuale, la riprova è la proposta indecente di indebitarsi per sanare i buchi dell'Inps causati dai politici.... con la promessa di chissà quale mirabolante pensione....
> E all'alba del 2016 nessuno ha mai fatto una due diligence ai conti dell'Inps..... e nessun solerte magistrato tantomeno ha indagato per capire dove sono finiti i soldi.... per cui la disonestà intellettuale,ne deduco, è oramai ben più che diffusa. A tutti i livelli.


Brenin, ho avuto il "privilegio" di vedere coi miei occhi le dimensioni dei faldoni relative al crac Parmalat.
paragonata a cosa dev'essere mettere mano ai conti INPS è poco meno di zero.

una due diligence dei conti INPS è al contempo impossibile e facilissima da farsi.   il collasso è dovuto alla quota Inpdap.    perchè quei contributi sono solo fittizi.   una partita di raggiro contabile, aria fritta, mettila come vuoi.

insomma sono soldi che materialmente non sono mai stati versati.   per questo si parlava di abrogazione del sostituto d'imposta.    lì sì che ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che quando alle falle del sistema previdenziale corrispondono altrettante falle nel sistema assistenziale (non solo anziani: famiglie, appunto, asili nido), ovunque tocchi fai danno. Aggiungi una legiferazione del mondo lavoro assolutamente anacronistica - che non permette licenziamenti e al contempo (complice la tassazione) chiude le assunzioni - e il danno è totale.
> 
> Illuminante quel che ho letto da Alessandra sul sistema inglese. C'è da chiedersi il perché in UK non discriminino su sesso ed età, per le assunzioni. E il mercato sia dinamico. E la risposta sta appunto nella forza del sistema assistenziale. E probabilmente (ma lo immagino solo) un sistema di tassazione più congruo pure per le imprese.
> 
> Senza creare i presupposti, più che si tagliano le pensioni più che si crolla senza "rete", secondo me.


gli inglesi hanno avuto Churchill, la Thatcher, Major.   noi Prodi, Monti e Letta.    su Renzi non mi sbilancio perchè mi viene troppo da ridere.

diceva un saggio che ogni popolo ha il governo che si merita.   noi si vede che ci siamo meritati quelli che abbiamo avuto e tutto sommato penso di essere d'accordo con questo pensiero


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non voglio abrogarle.   voglio il diritto a potervi rinunciare.  e quindi non dover essere tassato per una cosa che non voglio.


Cioè vuoi distruggere il concetto stesso di Stato


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli inglesi hanno avuto Churchill, la Thatcher, Major.   noi Prodi, Monti e Letta.    su Renzi non mi sbilancio perchè mi viene troppo da ridere.
> 
> diceva un saggio che ogni popolo ha il governo che si merita.   *noi si vede che ci siamo meritati quelli che abbiamo avuto e tutto sommato penso di essere d'accordo con questo pensiero*


Pure io.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi distruggere il concetto stesso di Stato


in linea teorica sì.  in pratica lo so che non è possibile.   peraltro lo stato non è nato per distribuire pensioni e rendite di invalidità, ma per difendere i confini e costruire strade.


i fatti di Colonia di capodanno ce lo hanno ben ricordato e la sostanziale sospensione generale di Schengen ce lo sta confermando.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

12 pagine per discutere di un diritto acquisito che per la maggior parte di noi sarà  una chimera 
non è un po' masochista, perché vi fate del male :rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli inglesi hanno avuto Churchill, la Thatcher, Major.   noi Prodi, Monti e Letta.    su Renzi non mi sbilancio perchè mi viene troppo da ridere.
> 
> diceva un saggio che ogni popolo ha il governo che si merita.   noi si vede che ci siamo meritati quelli che abbiamo avuto e tutto sommato penso di essere d'accordo con questo pensiero


Scusate ma perchè come funziona l istruzione e l assistenza in uk?


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusate ma perchè come funziona l istruzione e l assistenza in uk?


forse sarebbe il caso di capire cosa NON viene finanziato.   sicuramente non hanno baby pensionati nè falsi invalidi, o almeno non nelle quantità che si sono viste qui.  e questo è già tanto.

sarebbe anche interessante capire quanti dipendenti pubblici hanno e come sono distribuiti.

sul come funziona, Alessandra e Caciottina possono essere molto più precise di me.


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pure io.


I meriti non centrano, evidentemente siete voi che pensate di meritarvi sta gente. 
Io no di certo.


----------



## brenin (22 Aprile 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 12 pagine per discutere di un diritto acquisito che per la maggior parte di noi sarà  una chimera
> non è un po' masochista, perché vi fate del male :rotfl:


Ma se ci togli anche questo, cosa ci rimane ?


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma se ci togli anche questo, cosa ci rimane ?


Ah ma perchè non ci legge boero e poletti?


----------



## Horny (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> al momento l'unico motivo che induce le persone a non reagire è che ai lavoratori dipendenti non hanno tolto il sostituto d'imposta.
> 
> credo che basterebbe levarlo anche solo per 1 anno per far capire cosa significa doversi pagare i contributi di tasca propria.
> 
> detto questo, provo ad organizzare adesso una sintesi di quella che sarebbe la mia idea, ovviamente mutuata dalla situazione inglese.


Cioé?


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse sarebbe il caso di capire cosa NON viene finanziato.   sicuramente non hanno baby pensionati nè falsi invalidi, o almeno non nelle quantità che si sono viste qui.  e questo è già tanto.
> 
> sarebbe anche interessante capire quanti dipendenti pubblici hanno e come sono distribuiti.
> 
> sul come funziona, Alessandra e Caciottina possono essere molto più precise di me.


E che a leggere  Irvine Welsh, lady di ferro non ha fatto granchè bene


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E che a leggere  Irvine Welsh, lady di ferro non ha fatto granchè bene


Ha tolto la union della mia categoria! 
La union è tipo il sindacato! 

I risultati si vedono 
Ci sono situazioni da denuncia ma non posso protestare e quindi posso solo cambiare lavoro /compagnia. 

Questo è quello che tocca direttamente me ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ma se ci togli anche questo, cosa ci rimane ?


Anche questo è vero


----------



## bettypage (22 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ha tolto la union della mia categoria!
> La union è tipo il sindacato!
> 
> I risultati si vedono
> ...


Ma infatti mi pare che abbia spazzato via la classe media e aumentato le disegualianze. Tagliato sul welfare e prodotto un sacco di danni tra poveri. 
Basta vedere Trainspotting per farsi un'idea.


----------



## brenin (23 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ah ma perchè non ci legge boero e poletti?


Magari ......


----------



## disincantata (24 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse sarebbe il caso di capire cosa NON viene finanziato.   sicuramente non hanno baby pensionati nè falsi invalidi, o almeno non nelle quantità che si sono viste qui.  e questo è già tanto.
> 
> sarebbe anche interessante capire quanti dipendenti pubblici hanno e come sono distribuiti.
> 
> sul come funziona, Alessandra e Caciottina possono essere molto più precise di me.



Qualche anno fa, credo 5 piu' o meno, hanno licenziato dicevano 500.000 persone nel pubblico, da noi sarebbe scoppiata una rivolta, mentre da loro poi e' servito da stimolo per le aziende private.  Vero o no non lo so,  letto qui quotidiani. 

Fa  impressione invece leggere i salari e le pensioni in Ucraina.  Ci credo che poi vengono a fare le badanti in ITALIA. Minimo prendono 20 volte tanto.  Se poi vivono in casa di chi curano tutto  guadagno. Quindi non solo riescono a mantenere molto bene la famiglia di origine ma a farsi facilmente  una casa in Ucraina. Sperando non fosse in una zona poi toccata dalla guerra, lo aveva fatto ai tempi la badante dei miei e molto grande, non ha voluto tornare in Ucraina neppure dopo ma e' comprensibile  con una differenza simile di salari e pensioni.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa, credo 5 piu' o meno, hanno licenziato dicevano 500.000 persone nel pubblico, da noi sarebbe scoppiata una rivolta, mentre da loro poi e' servito da stimolo per le aziende private.  Vero o no non lo so,  letto qui quotidiani.
> 
> Fa  impressione invece leggere i salari e le pensioni in Ucraina.  Ci credo che poi vengono a fare le badanti in ITALIA. Minimo prendono 20 volte tanto.  Se poi vivono in casa di chi curano tutto  guadagno. Quindi non solo riescono a mantenere molto bene la famiglia di origine ma a farsi facilmente  una casa in Ucraina. Sperando non fosse in una zona poi toccata dalla guerra, lo aveva fatto ai tempi la badante dei miei e molto grande, non ha voluto tornare in Ucraina neppure dopo ma e' comprensibile  con una differenza simile di salari e pensioni.


Fa anche impressione leggere pensioni (non quelle d'oro), stipendi e welfare italiani rispetto agli altri paesi ad economia avanzata della UE.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]

c'è chi ha pensato ad avere tutto per sè fregandosene della sostenibilità a mediolungo termine.

insomma ci sono generazioni che ha decisamente peccato di egoismo.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Nobody
> 
> c'è chi ha pensato ad avere tutto per sè fregandosene della sostenibilità a mediolungo termine.
> 
> insomma ci sono generazioni che ha decisamente peccato di egoismo.


Non sono d'accordo. Non abbiamo mai avuto trattamenti di favore rispetto ai lavoratori del resto d'Europa. Vai a vedere il welfare di Francia Olanda o Germania.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non abbiamo mai avuto trattamenti di favore rispetto ai lavoratori del resto d'Europa. Vai a vedere il welfare di Francia Olanda o Germania.


il welfarenordeuropeo è il male assoluto.  ed è la causa dell'attuale crisi dei clandestini.

peraltro sono più che certo che in Olanda che con 14 anni 6 mesi ed 1 giorno di anzianità di servizio, non sia mai andato in pensione nessuna donna.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il welfarenordeuropeo è il male assoluto.  ed è la causa dell'attuale crisi dei clandestini.
> 
> peraltro sono più che certo che in Olanda che con 14 anni 6 mesi ed 1 giorno di anzianità di servizio, non sia mai andato in pensione nessuna donna.


Si certo, meglio finire barboni come da noi, andare alla caritas e dormire in macchina (quando va bene)... lascia perdere le baby pensioni, riguardano una minoranza di cittadini, e fortunatamente è un privilegio assurdo che non si può più acquisire. 
La causa dell'attuale crisi dei clandestini ha ben altre origini.


----------



## perplesso (27 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si certo, meglio finire barboni come da noi, andare alla caritas e dormire in macchina (quando va bene)... lascia perdere le baby pensioni, riguardano una minoranza di cittadini, e fortunatamente è un privilegio assurdo che non si può più acquisire.
> La causa dell'attuale crisi dei clandestini ha ben altre origini.


le baby pensioni riguardano un quarto di secolo di gente che è andata in pensione più giovane di me e che passerà oltre metà della propria esistenza in tale condizione, mentre io prima dei 71 anni non ci andrò, rebus sic stantibus.

certo che non si può più acquisire, ma per almeno altri 30 anni peserà sulle nostre tasche.

e no.  la crisi dei clandestini si origina anche del fatto che loro credono di poter venire in Europa e campare di rendita.
certo non sarà la sola causa nè la principale.   ma non possiamo escluderla dal paniere, altrimenti un senegalese, un egiziano o un pakistano a tutto pensano tranne che ad andare a surgelare in Scandinavia.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> le baby pensioni riguardano un quarto di secolo di gente che è andata in pensione più giovane di me e che passerà oltre metà della propria esistenza in tale condizione, mentre io prima dei 71 anni non ci andrò, rebus sic stantibus.
> 
> *certo che non si può più acquisire, ma per almeno altri 30 anni peserà sulle nostre tasche.*
> 
> ...


Ed è giusto che sia così, pacta sunt servanda... anche quando sono palesemente idioti.
Ma il peso per le nostre tasche, rispetto a ben altri sprechi, è trascurabile.
L'arrivo dei migranti invece paradossalmente mostra proprio che il nostro welfare è inadeguato. Hanno più diritti loro di un povero italiano. 
Non mi risulta che un disoccupato nullatenente possa dormire in albergo, o abbia diritto a tre pasti al giorno...


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> le baby pensioni riguardano un quarto di secolo di gente che è andata in pensione più giovane di me e che passerà oltre metà della propria esistenza in tale condizione, mentre io prima dei 71 anni non ci andrò, rebus sic stantibus.
> 
> certo che non si può più acquisire, ma per almeno altri 30 anni peserà sulle nostre tasche.
> 
> ...


La cosiddetta crisi italiana dei clandestini ha origine anche da questo
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convenzione_di_Dublino

In particolare faccio un copia e incolla di un paragrafo che riassume bene la nostra situazione:
"Di base (in assenza di altre ragioni familiari o umanitarie), il primo Stato membro in cui un richiedente asilo è entrato e in cui gli sono state prelevate le impronte digitali è responsabile di esaminare la sua richiesta. Se successivamente il richiedente asilo si trasferisce in un altro Stato membro, può essere rimandato indietro nel Primo stato in cui è arrivato. Per questo, secondo i critici, le regole di Dublino attribuiscono troppa responsabilità agli Stati collocati lungo le frontiere esterne dell'Unione (come l'Italia, la Grecia e l'Ungheria), anziché creare un sistema di distribuzione delle richieste di asilo tra gli Stati dell'Unione."


----------



## feather (28 Aprile 2016)

Ma è impensabile che ci sia lavoro per tutti. Se lasci i vecchi al lavoro non c'è posto per i giovani. Inoltre le aziende i vecchi non li vogliono perché costano di più e rendono di meno.
È un trend che non può che scontrarsi contro il muro della realtà.
Inoltre quasi tutti i lavori alla lunga verrano automatizzati. Costa meno, sono più ripetibili e affidabili.
Semplicemente con la tecnologia che abbiamo e avremo non c'è lavoro per tutti. Pensare di lasciare la gente al lavoro fino a 90 anni è stupidità distillata.
La società e il modello economico dovrà cambiare radicalmente nei prossimi decenni. E saranno guerre, sangue e lacrime.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma è impensabile che ci sia lavoro per tutti. Se lasci i vecchi al lavoro non c'è posto per i giovani. Inoltre le aziende i vecchi non li vogliono perché costano di più e rendono di meno.
> È un trend che non può che scontrarsi contro il muro della realtà.
> Inoltre quasi tutti i lavori alla lunga verrano automatizzati. Costa meno, sono più ripetibili e affidabili.
> Semplicemente con la tecnologia che abbiamo e avremo *non c'è lavoro per tutti.* Pensare di lasciare la gente al lavoro fino a 90 anni è stupidità distillata.
> La società e il modello economico dovrà cambiare radicalmente nei prossimi decenni. E saranno guerre, sangue e lacrime.



Se non c'è lavoro per tutti il costo del lavoro (insieme alle relative tutele) si abbasserà ulteriormente.
Questo viene visto positivamente in alcuni ambienti.
Credimi che quello che per noi sembra negativo per altri è esattamente il contrario.
Non dobbiamo pensare che la tutela di quello che riteniamo il nostro bene sia l'ambizione di tutti.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se non c'è lavoro per tutti il costo del lavoro (insieme alle relative tutele) si abbasserà ulteriormente.
> Questo viene visto positivamente in alcuni ambienti.
> Credimi che quello che per noi sembra negativo per altri è esattamente il contrario.
> Non dobbiamo pensare che la tutela di quello che riteniamo il nostro bene sia l'ambizione di tutti.


La magica globalizzazione che ha portato a delocalizzare la produzione si è dimenticata che abbassando il nostro potere d acquisto i prodotti non hanno più mercato. Si è inceppata la macchina del capitalismo che ormai è cannibale. Finche dura.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La magica globalizzazione che ha portato a delocalizzare la produzione si è dimenticata che abbassando il nostro potere d acquisto i prodotti non hanno più mercato. Si è inceppata la macchina del capitalismo che ormai è cannibale. Finche dura.


l'iperproduzione dovuta all'avanzare della tecnologia sommata al divario crescente tra ricchi e poveri... Marx aveva visto giusto su questo.


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'iperproduzione dovuta all'avanzare della tecnologia sommata al divario crescente tra ricchi e poveri... Marx aveva visto giusto su questo.


Ci avrà anche visto giusto, ma nei regimi marxisti o pseudo tali la maggior parte dei lavoratori non poteva acquistare diversi beni che loro stessi producevano ... sull'iper produzione avrei dei dubbi.... forse penso sia il caso sottolineare il crollo dei consumi per le ben note ragioni.... alcune delle quali dovute all'incapacità imprenditoriale di tanti ( troppi ) pseudo manager....


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'iperproduzione dovuta all'avanzare della tecnologia sommata al divario crescente tra ricchi e poveri... Marx aveva visto giusto su questo.


In epoca più moderna l'argomento era stato affrontato in altri modi, ma era comprensibile a tutti che ci sarebbero stati dei cambiamenti.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_fine_del_lavoro

Si teorizzava di lavorare meno per lavorare tutti.
L'aumento della produttività avrebbe reso sostenibile la cosa.
Ci si era scordati dei paesi emergenti e dei nuovi equilibri mondiali post guerra fredda.
Il mondo globale ha saputo costituire un ampio mercato di vendita delle merci offrendo al contempo disponibilità totale di manodopera a costi ridicoli.
Questa cosa ha fatto gola e accordi come il WTO hanno saputo definire un mercato inedito.
In pratica è avvenuto a livello globale quello che è accaduto in Italia con l'unità.
Si drenano ricchezze e gli equilibri economici si ridefiniscono.
Ora siamo arrivati alla discussione del TTIP
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trattato_transatlantico_sul_commercio_e_gli_investimenti


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ci avrà anche visto giusto, *ma nei regimi marxisti o pseudo tali la maggior parte dei lavoratori non poteva acquistare diversi beni che loro stessi producevano *... sull'iper produzione avrei dei dubbi.... forse penso sia il caso sottolineare il crollo dei consumi per le ben note ragioni.... alcune delle quali dovute all'incapacità imprenditoriale di tanti ( troppi ) pseudo manager....


infatti è stato un ottimo diagnostico, ma un pessimo terapeuta 
Sull'iperproduzione... hanno dovuto addirittura aumentare la guastabilità degli apparati tecnologici per poterli vendere. guarda questa foto... una delle tante aree parcheggio delle case automobilistiche, in cui abbandonano l'eccesso di produzione.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In epoca più moderna l'argomento era stato affrontato in altri modi, ma era comprensibile a tutti che ci sarebbero stati dei cambiamenti.
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_fine_del_lavoro
> 
> Si teorizzava di lavorare meno per lavorare tutti.
> ...


Verissimo! Il drenaggio vero qui da noi avverrà quando i futuri anziani senza pensione dovranno vendere a nuda proprietà la casa (la vera grande ricchezza privata degli italiani), per permettersi il minimo indispensabile nella vecchiaia. Lì ci sarà la grande mietitura delle banche, e dei fondi economici.


----------



## feather (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non dobbiamo pensare che la tutela di quello che riteniamo il nostro bene sia l'ambizione di tutti.


Mai neanche avuto il sospetto che fosse così.


----------



## feather (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> sull'iper produzione avrei dei dubbi.... forse penso sia il caso sottolineare il crollo dei consumi per le ben note ragioni.... alcune delle quali dovute all'incapacità imprenditoriale di tanti ( troppi ) pseudo manager....


Questo mi pare più azzeccato, la tecnologia o la delocalizzazione come male assoluto non ce la vedo. Il meccanismo è più complesso di così. 
È proprio il sistema capitalistico che non può supportare una situazione di stasi, sia economica che demografica. Per cui mi sa che bisognerà trovarne un altro che funzioni con una popolazione che non cresce, o addirittura cala.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ed è giusto che sia così, pacta sunt servanda... anche quando sono palesemente idioti.
> Ma il peso per le nostre tasche, rispetto a ben altri sprechi, è trascurabile.
> L'arrivo dei migranti invece paradossalmente mostra proprio che il nostro welfare è inadeguato. Hanno più diritti loro di un povero italiano.
> Non mi risulta che un disoccupato nullatenente possa dormire in albergo, o abbia diritto a tre pasti al giorno...


esiste in diritto civile un principio che dice che se un'obbligazione diventa eccessivamente onerosa per una delle parti, si possono rinegoziare i termini.   lo so che non puoi chiedere a gente che ha ormai 65-70 anni di tornare a lavorare, ma puoi almeno rinegoziare l'importo degli assegni e qualche altra cosetta tipo rendite di invalidità per silicosi a chi fa il parrucchiere.

tutti i sistemi di welfare sono inadeguati, se si pensa di poterli applicare erga omnes.   quelli scandinavi hanno funzionato (vabbeh) perchè calibrati su popolazioni ridotte.    



danny ha detto:


> La cosiddetta crisi italiana dei clandestini ha origine anche da questo
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convenzione_di_Dublino
> 
> In particolare faccio un copia e incolla di un paragrafo che riassume bene la nostra situazione:
> "Di base (in assenza di altre ragioni familiari o umanitarie), il primo Stato membro in cui un richiedente asilo è entrato e in cui gli sono state prelevate le impronte digitali è responsabile di esaminare la sua richiesta. Se successivamente il richiedente asilo si trasferisce in un altro Stato membro, può essere rimandato indietro nel Primo stato in cui è arrivato. Per questo, secondo i critici, le regole di Dublino attribuiscono troppa responsabilità agli Stati collocati lungo le frontiere esterne dell'Unione (come l'Italia, la Grecia e l'Ungheria), anziché creare un sistema di distribuzione delle richieste di asilo tra gli Stati dell'Unione."


che l'UE sia stata una truffa non solo per l'Italia è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ormai.


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Verissimo! Il drenaggio vero qui da noi avverrà quando i futuri anziani senza pensione dovranno vendere a nuda proprietà la casa (la vera grande ricchezza privata degli italiani), per permettersi il minimo indispensabile nella vecchiaia. Lì ci sarà la *grande mietitura delle banche, e dei fondi economici*.


Non penso proprio ( commento di parte il mio... ) che sarà una mietitura.... alle banche,che prosperano quando l'economia "tira" ed il livello occupazionale è alto, con i tassi attuali ( ai quali aggiungere la scarsa remuneratività abbinata al rischio del capitale investito a lungo termine ed ai tempi biblici per le esecuzioni immobiliari ) e le prospettive a medio termine non rosee, ben difficilmente converrà "imbarcarsi" in operazioni che comporterebbero un elevato rischio reputazionale abbinato alle negatività di cui sopra. Che poi i politicanti vogliano far indebitare i contribuenti per risanare i conti in stato fallimentare del noto carrozzone è un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ci avrà anche visto giusto, ma nei regimi marxisti o pseudo tali la maggior parte dei lavoratori non poteva acquistare diversi beni che loro stessi producevano ... sull'iper produzione avrei dei dubbi.... forse penso sia il caso sottolineare il crollo dei consumi per le ben note ragioni.... alcune delle quali dovute all'incapacità imprenditoriale di tanti ( troppi ) pseudo manager....


Ma di fatto il capitalismo ha funzionato sin tanto io operaio che produco macchine posso con tot stipendi comprare il prodotto da mr costruito, che mi garantisce il posto di lavoro. Il problema è cominciato con ol divario esponenziale tra operaio e dirigente. Vedi operaio serbo della FCA per esempio e vedi i suoi dirigenti italiani incapaci. Perchè non chiudiamo le frontiere all esternalizzazione del lavoro ma solo allo straniero operaio? Io imprenditore non sono una onlus e vado a produrre dove mi costa meno e rivendo dove voglio. È la politica che avrebbe dovuto riequilibrare i giochi.
Tornando alle pensioni mi piace che in Australia la pensione sia uguale per tutti secondo il principio che hai avuto tutto il tempo di accumulare ricchezza ib età lavorativa


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma di fatto il capitalismo ha funzionato sin tanto io operaio che produco macchine posso con tot stipendi comprare il prodotto da mr costruito, che mi garantisce il posto di lavoro. Il problema è cominciato con ol divario esponenziale tra operaio e dirigente. Vedi operaio serbo della FCA per esempio e vedi i suoi dirigenti italiani incapaci. Perchè non chiudiamo le frontiere all esternalizzazione del lavoro ma solo allo straniero operaio?* Io imprenditore* non sono una onlus e *vado a produrre dove mi costa meno e rivendo dove voglio. È la politica che avrebbe dovuto riequilibrare i giochi.*
> Tornando alle pensioni mi piace che in Australia la pensione sia uguale per tutti secondo il principio che hai avuto tutto il tempo di accumulare ricchezza ib età lavorativa


Verissimo, ma non solo la politica non lo ha fatto, ma ha addirittura concesso miliardi di soldi pubblici a fondo perso ( sempre ai soliti noti ) purchè mantenessero un livello occupazionale nel Bel Paese.... con i risultati noti a tutti. In uno Stato che possa definirsi tale l'azienda torinese ( e non solo ) avrebbe già chiuso i battenti da tempo. E ti dirò che ho il lecito dubbio che sarebbe costato meno " accollarci" gli esuberi al posto di elargire munifici finanzimenti. Da ultimo ricordo che la Fiat ha sede legale in Olanda e quella fiscale nel Regno Unito... oltre il danno anche le beffe .


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Questo mi pare più azzeccato, la tecnologia o la delocalizzazione come male assoluto non ce la vedo. Il meccanismo è più complesso di così.
> È proprio il sistema capitalistico che non può supportare una situazione di stasi, sia economica che demografica. Per cui *mi sa che bisognerà trovarne un altro che funzioni con una popolazione che non cresce, o addirittura cala*.



In tempo di guerra la popolazione cala.
Ma, dopo, la ricostruzione contribuisce alla crescita.
Il capitalismo è come la fenice.
Deve rinascere puntualmente dalle ceneri.
Non ci sono altri sistemi all'orizzonte.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

io non ho capito che intendiate voi per capitalismo o sistema di libero mercato.

quello che io vedo non lo è.   

se una banca deve fallire, la si fa fallire.   esistono accordi interbancari di tutela del risparmio dei correntisti.

se un'azienda tipo Alitalia o Fiat non è in grado di stare sul mercato da sola, viene assorbita o chiusa.

se si vuole far ripartire il sistema della domanda/offerta, non alzi l?IVA, ma la dimezzi.


insomma qui passa per capitalismo quello che è invece dirigismo della peggiore specie, basato sulla convenienza del momento del politico di turno e sulla pigrizia di chi pretende il posto fisso per 40 anni.

Poi sì certo la commistione tra grandi famiglie "industriali" e politica è quanto di più deleterio si possa immaginare.
ma se non prendiamo atto che dobbiamo imparare a fare a meno dello stato dove è possibile cavarcela da soli, non se ne esce.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma non solo la politica non lo ha fatto, ma ha addirittura concesso miliardi di soldi pubblici a fondo perso ( sempre ai soliti noti ) purchè mantenessero un livello occupazionale nel Bel Paese.... con i risultati noti a tutti. In uno Stato che possa definirsi tale l'azienda torinese ( e non solo ) avrebbe già chiuso i battenti da tempo. E ti dirò che ho il lecito dubbio che sarebbe costato meno " accollarci" gli esuberi al posto di elargire munifici finanzimenti. Da ultimo ricordo che la Fiat ha sede legale in Olanda e quella fiscale nel Regno Unito... oltre il danno anche le beffe .


Le vicissitudini fiat sono lo specchio dell Italia. Corruzione, malaffare, incapacità, politica serva. 
Torino schiava degli Agnelli, guarda un po' la metropolitana è arrivata proprio con il declino di mamma fiat e così la cultura dell utilizzo della bici (città priva di grandi dislivelli). E ancora si guarda con tenerezza e benevolenza a Lapo....
si non sbagli sulle sedi, ha qualcosa anche in Lussemburgo, marchionbe poi risiede a ginevra e john credo in uk


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Questo mi pare più azzeccato, la tecnologia o la delocalizzazione come male assoluto non ce la vedo. Il meccanismo è più complesso di così.
> È proprio il sistema capitalistico che non può supportare una situazione di stasi, sia economica che demografica. Per cui mi sa che bisognerà trovarne un altro che funzioni con una popolazione che non cresce, o addirittura cala.


Verissimo, ma qualsiasi sistema alternativo si possa trovare tutto resterà sempre e comunque subordinato all'esosità del " socio occulto " che ancora fatica a ridimensionare i carichi fiscali.... ed a drasticamente ridurre le spese folli. E comunque la si giri lo Stato avrà sempre una parte predominante, sia essa costruttiva e di supporto ( come in molti paesi esteri ) oppure opprimente come nel nostro caso.


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Le vicissitudini fiat sono lo specchio dell Italia. Corruzione, malaffare, incapacità, politica serva.
> Torino schiava degli Agnelli, guarda un po' la metropolitana è arrivata proprio con il declino di mamma fiat e così la cultura dell utilizzo della bici (città priva di grandi dislivelli). E ancora si guarda con tenerezza e benevolenza a Lapo....
> si non sbagli sulle sedi, ha qualcosa anche in Lussemburgo, marchionbe poi risiede a ginevra e john credo in uk


Vero, in Lussemburgo ha sede la Fiat Finance and Trade, recentemente multata di ca. 20 milioni di euro per tax ruling non conforme alla normativa Ue. Il tuo richiamo al Lussemburgo, ed in generale all'unione ( puro eufemismo ) europea mi ricorda tanto una guerra tra poveri... con gli inglesi a farla da padrone ...


----------



## feather (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci sono altri sistemi all'orizzonte.


Che non ci sia non vuol dire che non ci potrà essere.


----------



## feather (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> E comunque la si giri lo Stato avrà sempre una parte predominante, sia essa costruttiva e di supporto


Un ente centrali che pianifichi e prenda decisioni ci deve essere. Se si vuole poter avere progetti di ampio respiro e su grande scala.
Altrimenti al massimo si costruisce il parcheggio nuovo in piazza.
Solo che l'umanità deve evolversi un bel po'. Culturalmente siamo ancora delle scimmiette che si fanno i dispetti per rubarsi le banane. Finché non ci evolviamo oltre a questo non c'è organismo che tenga.
Il capitalismo è espressione di questa cultura "io ho più banane di te".


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esiste in diritto civile un principio che dice che se un'obbligazione diventa eccessivamente onerosa per una delle parti, si possono rinegoziare i termini.   lo so che non puoi chiedere a gente che ha ormai 65-70 anni di tornare a lavorare, ma puoi almeno rinegoziare l'importo degli assegni e qualche altra cosetta tipo rendite di invalidità per silicosi a chi fa il parrucchiere.
> 
> tutti i sistemi di welfare sono inadeguati, se si pensa di poterli applicare erga omnes.   quelli scandinavi hanno funzionato (vabbeh) perchè calibrati su popolazioni ridotte.
> 
> ...


Rinegoziare si può, abolire come propone qualcuno è un assurdo. Però rinegozierei anche le pensioni d'oro.
Un welfare avanzato, rispetto al nostro, esiste da tempo in Germania Francia Gran Bretagna o Olanda, che sicuramente non hanno popolazioni ridotte come i paesi scandinavi.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non penso proprio ( commento di parte il mio... ) che sarà una mietitura.... alle banche,che prosperano quando l'economia "tira" ed il livello occupazionale è alto, con i tassi attuali ( ai quali aggiungere la scarsa remuneratività abbinata al rischio del capitale investito a lungo termine ed ai tempi biblici per le esecuzioni immobiliari ) e le prospettive a medio termine non rosee, ben difficilmente converrà "imbarcarsi" in operazioni che comporterebbero un elevato rischio reputazionale abbinato alle negatività di cui sopra. Che poi i politicanti vogliano far indebitare i contribuenti per risanare i conti in stato fallimentare del noto carrozzone è un altro paio di maniche...


Forse le banche meno, ma immagino quanti fondi finanziari privati andranno ad acquisire in futuro le nude proprietà di tanti anziani senza pensione (e senza figli a cui lasciare la casa).


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Forse le banche meno, ma immagino quanti fondi finanziari privati andranno ad acquisire in futuro le nude proprietà di tanti anziani senza pensione (*e senza figl*i a cui lasciare la casa).


Dato ininfluente.
Anche con i figli.
In capo a una generazione ritroveremo i capitali di famiglia azzerati.
I figli dovranno ricominciare da capo.
O emigrare cercando paesi in crescita.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

feather ha detto:


> *Un ente centrali che pianifichi e prenda decisioni ci deve essere*. Se si vuole poter avere progetti di ampio respiro e su grande scala.
> Altrimenti al massimo si costruisce il parcheggio nuovo in piazza.
> Solo che l'umanità deve evolversi un bel po'. Culturalmente siamo ancora delle scimmiette che si fanno i dispetti per rubarsi le banane. Finché non ci evolviamo oltre a questo non c'è organismo che tenga.
> Il capitalismo è espressione di questa cultura "io ho più banane di te".


Ma anche no.
Già con i trattati attuali e col TTIP prossimo venturo gli stati sono già subordinati agli interessi economici delle multinazionali.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Dato ininfluente.
> Anche con i figli.
> In capo a una generazione ritroveremo i capitali di famiglia azzerati.
> I figli dovranno ricominciare da capo.
> O emigrare cercando paesi in crescita.


Quasi ininfluente... chi ha figli farà comunque di tutto per cercare di lasciar loro qualcosa. Ma le giovani generazioni attuali, di figli ne faranno pochissimi.
Si, ci sarà un impoverimento generalizzato sempre più rapido.


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quasi ininfluente... *chi ha figli farà comunque di tutto per cercare di lasciar loro qualcosa. *Ma le giovani generazioni attuali, di figli ne faranno pochissimi.
> Si, ci sarà un impoverimento generalizzato sempre più rapido.


Ma anche i figli... devono comprendere che il problema delle pensioni non è "qualcosa a cui penserò quando sarò vecchio", che sottintende l'indifferenza alla questione.
E' un problema che tocca tutte le generazioni e che comporta conseguenze importanti anche a breve termine.
Senza l'apporto politico e attivo delle nuove generazioni al problema del welfare non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Rinegoziare si può, abolire come propone qualcuno è un assurdo. Però rinegozierei anche le pensioni d'oro.
> Un welfare avanzato, rispetto al nostro, esiste da tempo in Germania Francia Gran Bretagna o Olanda, che sicuramente non hanno popolazioni ridotte come i paesi scandinavi.


rinegoziare si può rinegoziare tutto, anche perchè l'alternativa è che un giorno semplicemente non ci saranno più soldi o anche se ci fossero non sarebbero buoni manco come carta igienica.

il welfare avanzato del nordeuropa è il miele che sta attirando le vespe.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> rinegoziare si può rinegoziare tutto, anche perchè l'alternativa è che un giorno semplicemente non ci saranno più soldi o anche se ci fossero non sarebbero buoni manco come carta igienica.
> 
> il welfare avanzato del nordeuropa è il miele che sta attirando le vespe.


Se non vuoi le vespe, non è comunque necessario fare a meno del miele... ci sono anche altri sistemi.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche i figli... devono comprendere che il problema delle pensioni non è "qualcosa a cui penserò quando sarò vecchio", che sottintende l'indifferenza alla questione.
> *E' un problema che tocca tutte le generazioni e che comporta conseguenze importanti anche a breve termine.
> Senza l'apporto politico e attivo delle nuove generazioni al problema del welfare non si va da nessuna parte*.


Hai ragione, anche per questo sono realisticamente pessimista.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se non vuoi le vespe, non è comunque necessario fare a meno del miele... ci sono anche altri sistemi.


è un miele d'azalea, velenoso.    se posso farne a meno, ne faccio a meno.

però ancora nessuno ha risposto al mio quesito.     ma per voi quello in cui viviamo è un sistema a libero mercato?  ma dite sul serio?


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *è un miele d'azalea, velenoso*.    se posso farne a meno, ne faccio a meno.
> 
> però ancora nessuno ha risposto al mio quesito.     ma per voi quello in cui viviamo è un sistema a libero mercato?  ma dite sul serio?


Vallo dire a chi è disperato, se è velenoso... o se invece sarebbe preferibile ricevere, in casi estremi, un aiuto dallo stato come avviene nei paesi civili. Vedere persone che frugano nei cassonetti, questo si è velenoso.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vallo dire a chi è disperato, se è velenoso... o se invece sarebbe preferibile ricevere, in casi estremi, un aiuto dallo stato come avviene nei paesi civili. Vedere persone che frugano nei cassonetti, questo si è velenoso.


di disperati ne conosco.   tutta gente a cui lo stato nega cose per cui hanno pagato per decenni.
e che se avessero potuto mettere da parte quei soldi,ora non frugherebbero nella rumenta.

i paesi civili sono anche quelli che hanno creato le banlieus e Molenbeek.    sicuro che siano così civili?


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un miele d'azalea, velenoso.    se posso farne a meno, ne faccio a meno.
> 
> però ancora nessuno ha risposto al mio quesito.     ma per voi quello in cui viviamo è *un sistema a libero mercato*?  ma dite sul serio?


Per nulla.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> di disperati ne conosco.   tutta gente a cui lo stato nega cose per cui hanno pagato per decenni.
> e che se avessero potuto mettere da parte quei soldi,ora non frugherebbero nella rumenta.
> 
> i paesi civili sono anche quelli che hanno creato le banlieus e Molenbeek.    sicuro che siano così civili?


Si, anche perchè non hanno una bella fetta del territorio nazionale in mano alla criminalità organizzata (con cui gli uomini delle istituzioni vanno a nozze), hanno meno corruzione, meno lavoro nero, meno evasione fiscale, più aiuti ai bisognosi, maggiori investimenti nella formazione dei giovani... poi hanno anche loro i loro pozzi neri, come quelli che citi. Ma sono avanti a noi, e nascondere la malattia ci fa solo peggiorare.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, anche perchè non hanno una bella fetta del territorio nazionale in mano alla criminalità organizzata (con cui gli uomini delle istituzioni vanno a nozze), hanno meno corruzione, meno lavoro nero, meno evasione fiscale, più aiuti ai bisognosi, maggiori investimenti nella formazione dei giovani... poi hanno anche loro i loro pozzi neri, come quelli che citi. Ma sono avanti a noi, e nascondere la malattia ci fa solo peggiorare.


che l'Italia abbia un grave problema di criminalità lo sappiamo.    che questo sia sempre meno un posto per giovani, idem.

Che l'Hartz IV non sia sostenibile nel lungo periodo però è altrettanto vero.    e che sia bastato l'arrivo un numero tutto sommato ancora contenuto di clandestini per mettere in crisi la Scandinavia,è altrettanto vero.

quindi quelli sono sistemi molto più fragili di quanto sembri.    e non vedo il motivo di copiare sistemi che vanno in loop al primo granello di sabbia.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che l'Italia abbia un grave problema di criminalità lo sappiamo.    che questo sia sempre meno un posto per giovani, idem.
> 
> Che l'Hartz IV non sia sostenibile nel lungo periodo però è altrettanto vero.    e che sia bastato l'arrivo un numero tutto sma ommato ancora contenuto di clandestini per mettere in crisi la Scandinavia,è altrettanto vero.
> 
> quindi quelli sono sistemi molto più fragili di quanto sembri.    e non vedo il motivo di copiare sistemi che vanno in loop al primo granello di sabbia.


A chi guardi come stato? Ad un Austria che vuole chiudere le frontiere o alla Danimarca che vuole il sequestro dei beni di lussorotfl?qual è la tua soluzione?
Il problema della distribuzione mondiale della ricchezza è qui e adesso, chiudere le nostre porte non farà in modo di metterci al riparo!c è un sud del mondo che spinge per entrare perchè muore di fame non perchè vuole allah


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che l'Italia abbia un grave problema di criminalità lo sappiamo.    che questo sia sempre meno un posto per giovani, idem.
> 
> Che l'Hartz IV non sia sostenibile nel lungo periodo però è altrettanto vero.    e che sia bastato l'arrivo un numero tutto sommato ancora contenuto di clandestini per mettere in crisi la Scandinavia,è altrettanto vero.
> 
> quindi quelli *sono sistemi molto più fragili di quanto sembri*.    e non vedo il motivo di copiare sistemi che vanno in loop al primo granello di sabbia.


Quanto hai ragione... ( scusate la lunghezza del post,che però è indicativo su quanto affermavi , giustamente, sopra.)
La Svezia è nella UE, ma non  nell’area euro.la sua politica monetaria è, ovviamente , legata all’euro, ma non è l’euro… possiede ancora un certo margine di elasticità. Nonostante tutto però la politica monetaria non riesce a far aumentare l’inflazione, nè a spingere oltre un certo livello il PIL… 
Una politica monetaria così espansiva che non genera spinte inflazionistiche genera delle bolle. Una di quelle di cui si parla di più in questo periodo è proprio il mercato immobiliare svedese. 


Ormai siamo ben oltre i valori del peak immobiliare del 2007, soprattutto a Stoccolma. Una bella bolla, perchè, facendo riferimento al 2008 a fronte di una crescita delle paghe orarie del 23% abbiamo un aumento dei prezzi immobili di oltre il 37%, nelle aree urbane. 
La Riksbank, la banca centrale svedese, ha lanciato un allarme molto serio ieri, quando ha invitato il Riksdag, ovvero il Parlamento, a prendere in considerazione un mix di misure per impedire la crescita dell’indebitamento delle famiglie e, in particolare, dei prezzi degli immobili, che sarebbero sopravvalutati, in conseguenza della politica dei bassi tassi attuata in questi anni per contrastare la bassa inflazione e per sostenere l’economia svedese. L’istituto ammonisce che nel caso di una seria correzione dei prezzi degli assets, i rischi per l’economia nazionale sarebbero elevati. Da qui, l’indicazione di alcune misure macro-prudenziali, come il taglio dei benefici fiscali ammessi sugli interessi pagati dalle famiglie per la contrazione di un mutuo o l’imposizione di un piano di ammortamento meno favorevole o ancora la richiesta al mutuatario di un anticipo maggiore. Tutti provvedimenti tesi a scoraggiare la contrazione di nuovi debiti, di cui si parla da qualche anno nel paese, ma che nessuno ha seriamente il coraggio di adottare, perché chiaramente impopolari.Eppure, i numeri del disastro sono noti da molto tempo: le famiglie svedesi sono tra le più indebitate in Europa, con esposizioni pari al 170% del loro reddito disponibile, una percentuale che sale al 316% per quelle famiglie che hanno contratto un mutuo. In pratica, al netto delle imposte, mediamente una famiglia qui è indebitata per quasi il doppio del suo reddito annuo e se ha un mutuo in corso, il suo debito è, addirittura, mediamente di oltre 3 volte il reddito.Nel 1995, il rapporto tra debito e reddito disponibile era ancora dell’85%, la metà di quello odierno. E i prezzi delle casse erano meno di 3 volte più bassi. Nell’ultimo decennio, a fronte di un’inflazione cumulata di circa il 12%, il reddito disponibile delle famiglie è cresciuto di circa il 55%, ma i prezzi delle case sono aumentati di 1,5 volte. In particolare, quelli degli appartamenti sono saliti del 170%, quelli delle case singole i circa il 90%.
Il ministro delle Finanze, Magdalena Andersson, si è dovuta rimangiare quasi subito la promessa fatta di in campagna elettorale di rendere accessibili anche ai nullatenenti e alle famiglie svantaggiate i mutui, senza imporre loro alcun anticipo per l’acquisto di un immobile. Adesso, invece, chiede misure micro-prudenziali alle banche, affinché pongano fine a una bolla dalle dimensioni preoccupanti. Il tema è comune anche ad altri 2 stati scandinavi, la Norvegia e la Danimarca. In quest’ultima, con lo scoppio della crisi finanziaria globale, i prezzi degli immobili subirono una correzione del 20%, il cui impatto sull’economia fu tale, che il paese si riprese solo alla fine del 2013.
Alla base di questa accelerazione del fenomeno c’è, come dicevamo, la politica monetaria ultra-accomodante della Riksbank, retta dal governatore Stefan Ingves. Questi è stato accusato dall’allora opposizione di sinistra e dal Premio Nobel, Paul Krugman, di avere provocato la deflazione nel paese, alzando i tassi troppo presto. Si arrivò anche ad ipotizzare una sorta di commissariamento dell’istituto, mentre Krugman definì la politica di Ingves " sadomonetarismo".


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> A chi guardi come stato? Ad un Austria che vuole chiudere le frontiere o alla Danimarca che vuole il sequestro dei beni di lussorotfl?qual è la tua soluzione?
> Il problema della distribuzione mondiale della ricchezza è qui e adesso, chiudere le nostre porte non farà in modo di metterci al riparo!c è un sud del mondo che spinge per entrare perchè muore di fame non perchè vuole allah


se avessi la soluzione in tasca, l'avrei già proposta   io sono al momento occupato a mostrarer la pars destruens a chi ancora non l'ha capita.

gli altri curano giustamente il loro interesse, siamo noi che non lo stiamo facendo.

il sud del mondo vuole proprio Allah e la Shar'ia.   ricordare che Parigi e Bruxelles sono state colpite da elementi nati e cresciuti qui, non fa male.

a questa gente non solo non sta bene il nostro modello di vita.   lo ritiene il Male e lo vuole distruggere.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se avessi la soluzione in tasca, l'avrei già proposta   io sono al momento occupato a mostrarer la pars destruens a chi ancora non l'ha capita.
> 
> gli altri curano giustamente il loro interesse, siamo noi che non lo stiamo facendo.
> 
> ...


Ma ti prego Perpli, sono dei celebrolesi indottrinati da chi sta a monte e di allah proprio frega niente. Stiamo parlando di interessi economici mica di religione. Dai.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ti prego Perpli, sono dei celebrolesi indottrinati da chi sta a monte e di allah proprio frega niente. Stiamo parlando di interessi economici mica di religione. Dai.


continuare a sottovalutarli non aiuta.   la capacità militare dimostrata non è da cerebrolesi.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> continuare a sottovalutarli non aiuta.   la capacità militare dimostrata non è da cerebrolesi.


Mica sottovaluto, dico che il conflitto non è di natura culturale ne' religiosa. La capacità militare è data anche dagli armamenti e qualcuno glieli vende per esempio


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mica sottovaluto, dico che il conflitto non è di natura culturale ne' religiosa. La capacità militare è data anche dagli armamenti e qualcuno glieli vende per esempio


Non solo, ma prima li ha anche addestrati.... peccato che poi Frankestein sia scappato....


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non solo, ma prima li ha anche addestrati.... peccato che poi Frankestein sia scappato....


Oh che strano!


----------



## danny (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Alla base di questa accelerazione del fenomeno c’è, come dicevamo, la politica monetaria ultra-accomodante della Riksbank, retta dal governatore Stefan Ingves. Questi è stato accusato dall’allora opposizione di sinistra e dal Premio Nobel, Paul Krugman, di avere provocato la deflazione nel paese, alzando i tassi troppo presto. Si arrivò anche ad ipotizzare una sorta di commissariamento dell’istituto, mentre Krugman definì la politica di Ingves " sadomonetarismo".


Letta così sembra il solito film.
Un mix tra banche che attraggono nuovi clienti e i tassi bassi, con conseguente aumento valore immobili per un mercato immobiliare in espansione.
Le banche che continuano ad erogare mutui a tassi bassi per case ipervalutate e che poi alla fine temono la bolla ovvero il crollo del valore delle case su cui hanno concesso mutui ponendo come garanzie gli stessi immobili.
In fin dei conti questa avidità che abbiamo visto con i subprime è stata all'origine della crisi globale attuale, ampiamente ripagata attraverso l'aumento del debito pubblico di molti stati e - di conseguenza - i tagli al welfare di cui tutti stiamo parlando.
Perché il sistema diventa insostenibile soprattutto quando i debiti privati (quasi sempre quelli delle banche) diventano debiti pubblici, come è avvenuto.
In una società di libero mercato  certe banche sarebbero semplicemente fallite.


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Letta così sembra il solito film.
> Un mix tra banche che attraggono nuovi clienti e i tassi bassi, con conseguente aumento valore immobili per un mercato immobiliare in espansione.
> Le banche che continuano ad erogare mutui a tassi bassi per case ipervalutate e che poi alla fine temono la bolla ovvero il crollo del valore delle case su cui hanno concesso mutui ponendo come garanzie gli stessi immobili.
> In fin dei conti questa avidità che abbiamo visto con i subprime è stata all'origine della crisi globale attuale, ampiamente ripagata attraverso l'aumento del debito pubblico di molti stati e - di conseguenza - i tagli al welfare di cui tutti stiamo parlando.
> ...


Sul grassetto il nostro paese è in prima fila.... i nostri pseudo industriali hanno privatizzato i loro profitti ( all'estero ) e "statalizzato" le loro perdite.... ultimo caso di cui nessuno o quasi ha parlato è Sorgenia. Le banche all'estero falliscono, da noi c'è il fondo Atlante ( per gli istituti di credito con certi "membri" nel Cda però, non per tutte le banche... ). Quando a livello politico si interviene con deregulation arbitrarie e folli ( Bill Clinton ) i risultati non tarderanno a manifestarsi... ma questa deregulation voluta da Clinton mirava soprattutto ad accaparrarsi elettori nelle fasce a basso reddito della popolazione, assicuando loro la possibilità di acquistare un'abitazione con mutui a 99 anni a tassi "accessibili". Se vuoi approfondire cosa realmente è successo ti consiglio il film " La grande scommessa " .... intrighi,lobbies e connivenze ad altissimo livello di tutti gli apparati govenativi statunitensi.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto il nostro paese è in prima fila.... i nostri pseudo industriali hanno privatizzato i loro profitti ( all'estero ) e "statalizzato" le loro perdite.... ultimo caso di cui nessuno o quasi ha parlato è Sorgenia. Le banche all'estero falliscono, da noi c'è il fondo Atlante ( per gli istituti di credito con certi "membri" nel Cda però, non per tutte le banche... ). Quando a livello politico si interviene con deregulation arbitrarie e folli ( Bill Clinton ) i risultati non tarderanno a manifestarsi... ma questa deregulation voluta da Clinton mirava soprattutto ad accaparrarsi elettori nelle fasce a basso reddito della popolazione, assicuando loro la possibilità di acquistare un'abitazione con mutui a 99 anni a tassi "accessibili". Se vuoi approfondire cosa realmente è successo ti consiglio il film " La grande scommessa " .... intrighi,lobbies e connivenze ad altissimo livello di tutti gli apparati govenativi statunitensi.


Io penso che il bello del nostro presente è che accediamo a queste informazioni, che tutto prima o dopo viene reso noto il triste è che accettiamo tutto passivamente. Leggevo che abbiamo perso la forza di opporci. Questo è sconfortante. Molto


----------



## brenin (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io penso che il bello del nostro presente è che accediamo a queste informazioni, che tutto prima o dopo viene reso noto il triste è che accettiamo tutto passivamente. Leggevo che abbiamo perso la forza di opporci. Questo è sconfortante. Molto


Verissimo, ma ai fini concreti come ti potresti opporre ? siamo arrivati alla farsa che il potere legislativo concorda preventivamente con il potere giudiziario i tempi di prescrizione dei processi ( per corruzione,peculato e via dicendo ) e cos'altro hanno concordato ? Lo stato non funziona, anche se presenti un esposto in procura che fine pensi che faccia ? E non parlo di grosse città, ma di capoluoghi da 120 mila abitanti... Tutto ciò non è solo sconfortante, ma anche estremamente nauseante.


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io penso che il bello del nostro presente è che accediamo a queste informazioni, che tutto prima o dopo viene reso noto il triste è che accettiamo tutto passivamente. *Leggevo che abbiamo perso la forza di opporci. Questo è sconfortante. Molto*


Purtroppo hai ragione :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mica sottovaluto, dico che il conflitto non è di natura culturale ne' religiosa. La capacità militare è data anche dagli armamenti e qualcuno glieli vende per esempio


nì.  nel senso che le armi bisogna saperle anche usare.    un'azione coordinata come quella di Parigi e Bruxelles denota un grado elevato di preparazione.

che le armi gliele abbiano vendute gli occidentali lo sappiamo.    infatti gli occidentali hanno ampiamente sottovalutato questa gente, credendo o di averli comprati con gli IPHone o che fossero troppo beduini per ribellarsi.

quindi i fessi siamo noi, non loro.


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

*i cani di Seligman*



brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma ai fini concreti come ti potresti opporre ? siamo arrivati alla farsa che il potere legislativo concorda preventivamente con il potere giudiziario i tempi di prescrizione dei processi ( per corruzione,peculato e via dicendo ) e cos'altro hanno concordato ? Lo stato non funziona, anche se presenti un esposto in procura che fine pensi che faccia ? E non parlo di grosse città, ma di capoluoghi da 120 mila abitanti... Tutto ciò non è solo sconfortante, ma anche estremamente nauseante.





Nobody ha detto:


> Purtroppo hai ragione :unhappy:



eccolo http://www.internazionale.it/opinione/giovanni-de-mauro/2016/04/21/esperimento-panama-papers


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nì.  nel senso che le armi bisogna saperle anche usare.    un'azione coordinata come quella di Parigi e Bruxelles denota un grado elevato di preparazione.
> 
> che le armi gliele abbiano vendute gli occidentali lo sappiamo.    infatti gli occidentali hanno ampiamente sottovalutato questa gente, credendo o di averli comprati con gli IPHone o che fossero troppo beduini per ribellarsi.
> 
> quindi i fessi siamo noi, non loro.



io penso che
El pueblo unido jamás será vencido 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> io penso che
> El pueblo unido jamás será vencido
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


daje su che nun ce crede più nisuno a ste cose....


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> daje su che nun ce crede più nisuno a ste cose....


Sarei voluta andare a Cuba prima di Obama


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

non credo che cambi granchè.    di turismo sessuale campavano prima, di turismo sessuale e annessi e connessi campano adesso


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non credo che cambi granchè.    di turismo sessuale campavano prima, di turismo sessuale e annessi e connessi campano adesso


Ma smè . Sei senza poesia


----------



## bettypage (28 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]
Di che parliamo?

"La lotta al Califfato è solo un aspetto del conflitto, anzi l’Isis si è inserito proprio quando si infiammava la guerra per il petrolio. Ma gli interessi occidentali, mascherati da obiettivi comuni, sono divergenti dall’inizio quando il presidente francese Nicolas Sarkozy attaccò Gheddafi senza neppure farci una telefonata. Oggi sappiamo i retroscena. In una mail inviata a Hillary Clinton e datata 2 aprile 2011, il funzionario Sidney Blumenthal rivela che Gheddafi intendeva sostituire il Franco Cfa, utilizzato in 14 ex colonie, con un’altra moneta panafricana. Lo scopo era rendere l’Africa francese indipendente da Parigi: le ex colonie hanno il 65% delle riserve depositate a Parigi. Poi naturalmente c’era anche il petrolio della Cirenaica per la Total. È così che prepariamo la guerra: in compagnia di finti amici-concorrenti-rivali, esattamente come faceva la repubblica dei Dogi."
http://mobile.ilsole24ore.com/solem...grande-spartizione-114530.shtml?uuid=ACe75oiC


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> @perplesso
> Di che parliamo?
> 
> "La lotta al Califfato è solo un aspetto del conflitto, anzi l’Isis si è inserito proprio quando si infiammava la guerra per il petrolio. Ma gli interessi occidentali, mascherati da obiettivi comuni, sono divergenti dall’inizio quando il presidente francese Nicolas Sarkozy attaccò Gheddafi senza neppure farci una telefonata. Oggi sappiamo i retroscena. In una mail inviata a Hillary Clinton e datata 2 aprile 2011, il funzionario Sidney Blumenthal rivela che Gheddafi intendeva sostituire il Franco Cfa, utilizzato in 14 ex colonie, con un’altra moneta panafricana. Lo scopo era rendere l’Africa francese indipendente da Parigi: le ex colonie hanno il 65% delle riserve depositate a Parigi. Poi naturalmente c’era anche il petrolio della Cirenaica per la Total. È così che prepariamo la guerra: in compagnia di finti amici-concorrenti-rivali, esattamente come faceva la repubblica dei Dogi."
> http://mobile.ilsole24ore.com/solem...grande-spartizione-114530.shtml?uuid=ACe75oiC


infatti questi sono più furb di noii.   ci ri-usano contro le cose che noi gli abbiamo insegnato.   e le usano per imporci il loro stile di vita.

perchè loro lo sanno di poter contare sulla Ummah.     e non hanno paura di farsi ammazzare.


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul grassetto il nostro paese è in prima fila.... i nostri pseudo industriali hanno privatizzato i loro profitti ( all'estero ) e "statalizzato" le loro perdite.... ultimo caso di cui nessuno o quasi ha parlato è Sorgenia. Le banche all'estero falliscono, da noi c'è il fondo Atlante ( per gli istituti di credito con certi "membri" nel Cda però, non per tutte le banche... ). Quando a livello politico si interviene con deregulation arbitrarie e folli ( Bill Clinton ) i risultati non tarderanno a manifestarsi... ma questa deregulation voluta da Clinton mirava soprattutto ad accaparrarsi elettori nelle fasce a basso reddito della popolazione, assicuando loro la possibilità di acquistare un'abitazione con mutui a 99 anni a tassi "accessibili". Se vuoi approfondire cosa realmente è successo ti consiglio il film " La grande scommessa " .... intrighi,lobbies e connivenze ad altissimo livello di tutti gli apparati govenativi statunitensi.




Quoto.
Sì, il film non l'ho ancora visto, anche se ritengo possa essere interessante.
Io seguivo Alberto Bagnai tra gli altri. Ha anche un sito "Goofynomics" oltre a essere l'autore di un libro (tra i tanti interessanti) sull'argomento "debito".


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io penso che il bello del nostro presente è che accediamo a queste informazioni, che tutto prima o dopo viene reso noto il triste è che accettiamo tutto passivamente. *Leggevo che abbiamo perso la forza di opporci.* Questo è sconfortante. Molto


In breve, due ragioni:
1) La forza ce l'hai nel momento in cui perdi qualsiasi speranza. Quando tu sei al contrario coperto perché hai genitori che ti sovvenzionano e/o amicizie che ti aiutano/coprono (tipo le raccomandazioni per trovare un lavoro, per esempio) resti nel sistema senza contrastarlo ma adeguandoti e trovando un tuo spazio che speri possa farti crescere un domani. Chi ha problemi reali rimane isolato anche perché...
2) ... non vi sono rappresentanze credibili per queste istanze. Senza un coordinamento le masse non le sposti. Disponi di un insieme di forze eterogenee a rischio conflitto interno. In pratica, lo storico "divide et impera".


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In breve, due ragioni:
> 1) La forza ce l'hai nel momento in cui perdi qualsiasi speranza. Quando tu sei al contrario coperto perché hai genitori che ti sovvenzionano e/o amicizie che ti aiutano/coprono (tipo le raccomandazioni per trovare un lavoro, per esempio) resti nel sistema senza contrastarlo ma adeguandoti e trovando un tuo spazio che speri possa farti crescere un domani. Chi ha problemi reali rimane isolato anche perché...
> 2) ... non vi sono rappresentanze credibili per queste istanze. Senza un coordinamento le masse non le sposti. Disponi di un insieme di forze eterogenee a rischio conflitto interno. In pratica, lo storico "divide et impera".


Per avere una rappresentanza credibile, serve un'ideologia forte ed aggregante. Hanno demonizzato questa parola, perchè sanno che è il vero collante necessario a qualunque movimento popolare.


----------



## bettypage (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In breve, due ragioni:
> 1) La forza ce l'hai nel momento in cui perdi qualsiasi speranza. Quando tu sei al contrario coperto perché hai genitori che ti sovvenzionano e/o amicizie che ti aiutano/coprono (tipo le raccomandazioni per trovare un lavoro, per esempio) resti nel sistema senza contrastarlo ma adeguandoti e trovando un tuo spazio che speri possa farti crescere un domani. Chi ha problemi reali rimane isolato anche perché...
> 2) ... non vi sono rappresentanze credibili per queste istanze. Senza un coordinamento le masse non le sposti. Disponi di un insieme di forze eterogenee a rischio conflitto interno. In pratica, lo storico "divide et impera".


Quanto è vero! Ho notato già ai tempi dell università che tutti lamentavano i criteri di correzione dello scritto dell esame di Stato(pareva che alcuni non venissero manco corretti perchè raggiunta la percentuale di promossi predeterminata). Sicchè ho cercato di tradurre il malumore in un'azione di massa, chiedendo di andare a visionare tutti i compiti. Nessuno mi ha seguita. Avevano paura di ritorsioni....


----------



## danny (29 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per avere una rappresentanza credibile, serve un'ideologia forte ed aggregante. Hanno demonizzato questa parola, perchè sanno che è il vero collante necessario a qualunque movimento popolare.


Un'ideologia, una religione, un nemico. Un collante insomma, che raggruppi istanze eterogenee contro un obiettivo.
Non l'abbiamo più.
E' stata cancellata negli anni di intorpidimento mentale coatto subito pigramente.
Internet in tempi moderni poi è diventato lo sfogatoio in vece delle piazze.
M5S, per rapportarci al nuovo, è nata infatti così, da un blog, ed è il suo limite. 
Siamo indeboliti.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un'ideologia, una religione, un nemico. Un collante insomma, che raggruppi istanze eterogenee contro un obiettivo.
> Non l'abbiamo più.
> *E' stata cancellata negli anni di intorpidimento mentale coatto subito pigramente.
> Internet in tempi moderni poi è diventato lo sfogatoio in vece delle piazze.*
> ...


Vero!


----------



## bettypage (5 Maggio 2016)

http://m.sky.it/tg24/economia/2016/05/05/vitalizi-parlamentari-boeri


----------

